# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  WSUS Offline Update

## Matias

Каждый сознательный пользователь компьютера, самостоятельно выполняющий установку (переустановку) Windows, знает, что сразу после установки системы необходимо установить все обновления для нее. Вот здесь-то и начинаются проблемы. Ведь для скачивания этих обновлений необходимо подключить компьютер к Интернету. Однако если сделать это до установки обновлений, высока вероятность заражения компьютера. Следовательно, желательно установить основную массу обновлений без подключения компьютера к Сети.  Для этого следует воспользоваться бесплатной программой WSUS Offline Update. Она позволяет создать диск с обновлениями продуктов Microsoft для последующей установки этих обновлений без подключения к Интернету. Инструкция по использованию WOU  находится в этом посте

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## WinbowsXP

Вот только нет никаких гарантий, что она всё сделает корректно. А Windows\Microsoft Update - сделает всё гарантированно корректно.

----------


## kLen

> Наткнулся на бесплатную программу Offline Update. Она позволяет автоматически загрузить с сайта Microsoft обновления Windows и Office, затем создает из них образ, который надо записать на CD или DVD, и, наконец. устанавливает эти обновления. Инструкцию по работе с программой можно найти здесь. Кто-нибудь пользовался этой программой? На мой взгляд, она очень удобна, поскольку при установке Windows позволяет сэкономить время, требуемое для загрузки обновлений.


Похоже на рекламу.

----------


## Oyster

Можно пойти официальным путём - Обновления безопасности доступны в файлах образа DVD5 ISO-9660 в центре загрузки Microsoft

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Можно пойти официальным путём - Обновления безопасности доступны в файлах образа DVD5 ISO-9660 в центре загрузки Microsoft


- на мой взгляд, это несколько разные вещи... т.к.:
* один DVD5 ISO-9660 от Microsoft, содержит обновления для всего разнообразия платформ и локализаций Windows, выпущенных в течении одного месяца и если вам, вдруг, понадобятся обновления за какойто продолжительный период, то придется скачивать целый ворох образов, это не говоря о том, что для того чтоб бы добыть из этого вороха обновления необходимые для конкретной системы придётся изрядно поизгаляться...
** ну, а предлагаемая WSUS Offline Update обещает нам куда более удобное решение в виде утилиты UpdateGenerator... и что немаловажно, благодаря утилите UpdateInstaller, обновить систему сможет даже слабо подготовленный пользователь 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

- *Matias*, спасибо за информацию, обязательно опробую и потом уже выскажу своё скромное мнение  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 29 минут*

- ну вот и первые впечатления... в целом положительные  :Smiley: 
- порадовал интуитивно понятный интерфейс UpdateGenerator, загрузка всех необходимых обновлений и создание ISO-образа прошли на 'ура'  :Smiley: 
- на первый взгляд никакого 'левого' трафика не было, исключительно http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/ ...и даже не заметили чтоб какие-либо отчеты отправлялись производителю WsusOffline, хотя, если чесно, то особо и не контролировали, просто в логах файревола никаких следов не осталось  :Wink: 
- обновление со свежезаписанного DVD тестовой машины с Win XP SP1 на борту, тоже прошло нормально, практически без участия Пользователя, в результате получили Win XP SP3 + 62 заплаты + сначала IE7, но потом, после очередного авто-ребута и повторного запуска UpdateInstaller'а и IE8 (почему несразу 8-ку ???)...ну, и ложка дёгтя тоже имеется - необходимость повторной активации Windows  :Sad: 

P.S. в общем народу понравилось, все более продвинутые кинулись качать WSUS Offline Update... ну, а чайники стоят в очереди чтоб передрать уже имеющийся DVD  

*Добавлено через 20 минут*

P.P.S. а вот и первые разочарования, у одного товарища('счастливого' обладателя Зверевской сборки) DVD WsusOffline не смог установить ни одного обновления, кроме, обновления проверяющего подлинность windows и теперь он имеет пресловутую эмблему... так что, будьте осторожны  :Cool:

----------


## Matias

> у одного товарища('счастливого' обладателя Зверевской сборки) DVD WsusOffline не смог установить ни одного обновления, кроме, обновления проверяющего подлинность windows и теперь он имеет пресловутую эмблему... так что, будьте осторожны


Странно, на официальном форуме WOU утверждается следующее:



> I performed 3 update generate/install iterations today. The following updates were reported as missing at Windows Update site after the third UpdateGenerator -> UpdateInstaller sequence on a (enu) Windows XP Pro SP 3 machine:
> 
> 
> Update for Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 (KB97368
> Update for Windows XP (KB95197
> Update for Windows XP (KB952287)
> Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
> Update for Windows XP (KB96111
> Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
> ...





> WOU (WSUS Offline Update) is dedicated to make a freshly installed system safe before going online (and using Windows Update then to add further patches if required). Therefore only security updates are downloaded and installed by WOU. Its aim is not replacing the whole Windows Update procedure. The updates you've mentioned are not marked as security updates and therefore not included in WOU.


Первая реплика принадлежит пользователю, вторая - модератору форума.
Цитаты совсем свежие, они датированы декабрем 2009-го.
Вот еще одна подробная статья про Offline Update, в ней есть следующая цитата:



> If, having finished the offline update, you then visit the Windows Update website, it will suggest the aforementioned patches as well as a handful of other updates for installation. At the time this article was written, that amounted to eight items for Windows XP. These packets do not close holes that could be exploited by attackers, but rather resolve smaller Windows problems or are add-in optional components like the controversial WGA notification.


В приведенных мной цитатах содержится категорическое утверждение, что WOU не загружает WGA, поскольку это обновление не относится к обновлениям безопасности.
Вопрос - на все ли машины, которые были обновлены с помощью WOU было установлено KB905474 или это наблюдается только на одной машине?
Тестовая Win XP SP1, о которой вы говорили была лицензионной или пиратской? Если второе, то неудивительно, что после обновления до SP3 потребовалась активация.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Странно, на официальном форуме WOU утверждается следующее:
> 
> Первая реплика принадлежит пользователю, вторая - модератору форума.
> Цитаты совсем свежие, они датированы декабрем 2009-го.


- на тестовой машине тоже не все, из выпущенных на сегодня M$, обновления установились, но тут я полностью согласен с мнением тАвариСЧа Gerby... если интересно смотрите приложенный ctupdate.log (обновления для Office и .NET Framework я не включал намеренно)





> В приведенных мной цитатах содержится категорическое утверждение, что WOU не загружает WGA, поскольку это обновление не относится к обновлениям безопасности.
> Вопрос - на все ли машины, которые были обновлены с помощью WOU было установлено KB905474 или это наблюдается только на одной машине?


- на тестовой машине его нет точно.
- о том как обстоят дела на других машинах пока нет никакой информации... как что-то будет не так, уж поверьте, я тут же буду в курсе, ну и, разумеется, отрапортую на форуме  :Smiley:  
- по поводу пострадавшего 'счастливого' обладателя Зверевской сборки, боюсь что он пал жертвой собственных чрезмерно шаловливых рук... с ним и раньше по этой причине часто и много неприятностей приключалось  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 






> Тестовая Win XP SP1, о которой вы говорили была лицензионной или пиратской? Если второе, то неудивительно, что после обновления до SP3 потребовалась активация.


- эту машину мы между собой прозвали "комп для приезжих"... дело в том, что она стоит на свободном рабочем месте и не подключена к сети, ею пользуются посетители нашей конторы, в основном, это коллеги из филиалов,  приехавшие на легке, т.е. без ноута или с одной только флешкой. ОС на ней живет в среднем месяца 3-4, и каждый раз ставить заново ни у кого нет ни малейшего желания, потому пользуемся бекапом, неизвестно когда и кем созданным, потому уверенно сказать какая там система, лицензионная или пиратская, не могу

----------


## Matias

> если интересно смотрите приложенный ctupdate.log


И где же он?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> И где же он?

----------


## Юльча

> - эту машину мы между собой прозвали "комп для приезжих"... дело в том, что она стоит на свободном рабочем месте и не подключена к сети, ею пользуются посетители нашей конторы, в основном, это коллеги из филиалов,  приехавшие на легке, т.е. без ноута или с одной только флешкой. ОС на ней живет в среднем месяца 3-4, и каждый раз ставить заново ни у кого нет ни малейшего желания, потому пользуемся бекапом, неизвестно когда и кем созданным, потому уверенно сказать какая там система, лицензионная или пиратская, не могу


хм, есть и у меня комп для приезжих с урезанными правами и нормально настроенным антивирусом, отключенным автораном для флешек.. прошел год, а комп пока держится.. тьфу-тьфу 

для компов без сетки использую флешку с сервиспаками. из последних паков предпочитаю PreSP4 критических обновок(есть на выбор и полные обновки) c oszone  - не реклама

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...есть и у меня комп для приезжих с урезанными правами ... отключенным автораном для флешек.. прошел год, а комп пока держится.. тьфу-тьфу 
> ...


- для моих 'приезжих' такие жесткие условия, к сожалению, не приемлемы... 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

- а касательно антивируса, так его там в принципе нет, т.к. недосуг носить на флешке для него обновления... да и машинка для нормального современного антивируса слабовата, хотя, в 2002 году она была на уровне  :Wink:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> - о том как обстоят дела на других машинах пока нет никакой информации... как что-то будет не так, уж поверьте, я тут же буду в курсе, ну и, разумеется, отрапортую на форуме


- ну вот и первое "*как что-то будет не так*"  :Smiley:  ...подробности:
- человек, владелец довольно старенького ноута ASUS A3500L(ими обеспечено 3/4 специалистов нашей конторы), будучи уверенным в быстром приведении системы в актуальное состояние, решился на восстановление ОС до исходного состояния, используя RECOVERY-раздел быстренько вернул всё в зад и запустил диск WOU... после какогото количества перезагрузок выскочило окошко, которое его озадачило и он тут же прибежал ко мне...
- поначалу мне тоже это показалось ненормальным, т.к. KB923789 имеет статус "обновление системы безопасности"... но потом разобрались, дело оказывается в том, что на ноуте не установлен Flash Player от Adobe, на устранение уязвимости в котором и направлен сей патч, хотя, всё же остаётся не понятно, почему WOU так настойчиво пытался обновить отсутствующий в системе компонент

----------


## Matias

У меня KB923789 тоже установлено. Дата установки - 18.08.2007. На тот момент у меня точно не был установлен Flash Player. Я его установил только в феврале 2009, а с выходом FF3.5 удалил.

----------


## craftix

> У меня KB923789 тоже установлено. Дата установки - 18.08.2007. На тот момент у меня точно не был установлен Flash Player. Я его установил только в феврале 2009, а с выходом FF3.5 удалил.


Удалил Flash Player? В мозилле есть встроенный плеер что ли теперь? Что-то я не понял.

----------


## valho

А что это сегодня ругаться начали 
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/b...0ab-1263027952
http://info.prevx.com/aboutprogramte...B2D000B5641FE6

----------


## Matias

Это ложное срабатывание. На официальном сайте WOU выложен результат проверки программы  на VT. Проверка проводилась 13 ноября, и на тот момент ни один антивирус не детектировал программу.

----------


## Matias

Возник вопрос. Как видно из скриншота, приведенного на этой странице, для Висты и семерки нельзя выбрать язык ОС. Там есть пометка multilingual updates. Это значит, что будут загружены обновления на всех поддерживаемых языках. А как потом вытащить обновления на каком-то определенном языке?
UPD: Оказывается в Висте и семерке все обновления являются мультиязычными (проверил в Центре загрузки MS на примере KB 971029).

----------


## Matias

В приложенном логе видно следующее:



> 05.01.2010  8:46:59,33 - Info: Option /autoreboot detected 
> 05.01.2010  8:47:01,28 - Info: Found OS caption 'Microsoft Windows XP Professional' 
> 05.01.2010  8:47:01,29 - Info: Found Microsoft Windows version 5.1.2600 (wxp x86 rus sp1) 
> 05.01.2010  8:47:01,29 - Info: Found Windows Update Agent version 5.4.3630.1106 
> 05.01.2010  8:47:01,30 - Info: Found Windows Installer version 2.0.2600.1106 
> 05.01.2010  8:47:01,30 - Info: Found Windows Script Host version 5.6.0.7426 
> 05.01.2010  8:47:01,30 - Info: Found Internet Explorer version 6.0.2800.1106 
> 05.01.2010  8:47:01,31 - Info: Found Microsoft Data Access Components version 2.71.9030.0 
> 05.01.2010  8:47:01,31 - Info: Found Microsoft DirectX version 4.08.01.0810 (8.1) 
> ...


В логе видно, что скрипт не сразу создал временный аккаунт. Второй вход в систему выполнился от имени обычного пользователя. Между двумя последними записями прошло почти полчаса. Все указывает на то, что процесс установки обновлений был неожиданно прерван, поскольку в случае плановой перезагрузки в логе должна присутствовать следующая запись



> Ending update


По какой причине процесс установки был прерван?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> В приложенном логе видно следующее:
> 
> В логе видно, что скрипт не сразу создал временный аккаунт. Второй вход в систему выполнился от имени обычного пользователя. Между двумя последними записями прошло почти полчаса. Все указывает на то, что процесс установки обновлений был неожиданно прерван, поскольку в случае плановой перезагрузки в логе должна присутствовать следующая запись
> 
> По какой причине процесс установки был прерван?


- дык, завис... а заметили только какоето время спустя  :Shocked:

----------


## Matias

*Alex Plutoff*, вы говорили,что не загружали обновления для Офиса? Почему же тогда инсталлятор ругался, что некоторые офисные обновления не найдены?



> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB953331 not found 
> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB951847 not found 
> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB947319 not found 
> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB974554 not found 
> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB972580 not found 
> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB951944 not found 
> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB973705 not found 
> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB973475 not found 
> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB951550 not found 
> 05.01.2010  9:40:06,82 - Warning: Update KB973443 not found


С чего ему было их искать, если они не были загружены?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> *Alex Plutoff*, вы говорили,что не загружали обновления для Офиса? Почему же тогда инсталлятор ругался, что некоторые офисные обновления не найдены?
> 
> С чего ему было их искать, если они не были загружены?


- ну, это уже вопрос не ко мне  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

- сегодня, если не забуду и ничего не помешает, обязательно посмотрю логи с других машин, на которых тоже использовался WOU... самому интересно, искал ли, нашёл ли и какие именно обновления  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Особенно интересен лог с того компьютера, на котором было установлено  средство уведомлений о результатах проверки подлинности.

----------


## Kornev

Очень интересная и актуальная тема.
*2Alex Plutoff*
Интересует ваше мнение.
Стоит ли использовать WOU в корпоративной сети? Т.е. прежде чем подрубать новую машину в сеть, поставить на нее все заплатки с помощью WOU.



> сегодня, если не забуду и ничего не помешает, обязательно посмотрю логи с других машин, на которых тоже использовался WOU... самому интересно, искал ли, нашёл ли и какие именно обновления


Посмотрели? Можете поделиться? :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Очень интересная и актуальная тема.


- скажем так, - заслуживающая некоторого внимания  :Smiley: 



> Стоит ли использовать WOU в корпоративной сети? Т.е. прежде чем подрубать новую машину в сеть, поставить на нее все заплатки с помощью WOU.


- дык, это ж по любому... дабы максимально обезопасить пребывание машины в сети, систему обязательно следует содержать в актуальном состоянии, т.е. дыры нуна заткнуть  :Wink:  ...ну, а каким именно способом, это уже дело вкуса  :Cool: 
- при этом, разумеется, можно и WOU использовать, но в корпоративной сети с достаточно большим количеством машин, имхо, непрактично  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Посмотрели?


- да, в тот же день, посмотрел на некоторых ПК, пока помнил... и даже, кажется, на какуюто флешку кидал, а потом что-то отвлекло и...  :Sad: 



> Можете поделиться?


- почему нет? если на флешке сохранились  :Wink:  
- есть, таки  ...смотрите, кому интересно  :Smiley:

----------


## Kornev

Данная тема актуальна для меня, потому что давно искал нечто подобное :Wink:

----------


## Matias

Посмотрел лог с компьютера, на котором была установлена зверская сборка. Там есть уведомление, что попытка установки SP3 завершилась неудачей. Насколько я понимаю, для сборок это дело не такое уж редкое, хотя сам никогда не пользовался оными. В логе нет упоминания об установке KB905474, так что скорее всего его зачем-то установил сам пользователь.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Посмотрел лог с компьютера. на котором была установлена зверская сборка. Там есть уведомление, что попытка установки SP3 завершилась неудачей. Насколько я понимаю, для сборок это дело не такое уж редкое, хотя сам никогда не пользовался оными...


 - ну, после того, самого первого раза, когда непонятно в следствии каких пассов кривых рук был установлен WGA, это уже вторая или даже третья попытка этого беспокойного Юзверя обновить свою любимую(хоть и 'зверскую', но очень красивую) ОС с помощью WOU  :Wink:  




> В логе нет упоминания об установке KB905474, так что скорее всего его зачем-то установил сам пользователь.


- ну конечна же сам... он потом рассказывал, мол предположил, что обновления не устанавливаются из-за того что Win не прошла проверку на подлинность... причем, не потому, что ОС невалидная, а потому, что из-за отсутствия WGA проверка не выполнялась  :Cheesy:

----------


## Matias

Извиняюсь, невнимательно изучил лог и не заметил, что он датирован 12-м января. Решил, что это была первая попытка обновления машины со зверской сборкой.

----------


## Matias

WSUS Offline Update обновилась до версии 6.4. Посмотреть список изменений.

----------


## Shadow Master

программа обновилась до версии 6,6,3 
при таких настройках (см картинку) в результате работы получаю вот такое сообщение 
а это вот LOG

----------


## Matias

На сайте WOU есть форум. Можете сообщить об ошибке туда.

----------


## Matias

*Инструкция по использованию WSUS Offline Update*:
1. Скачайте архив с программой и распакуйте его.
2. Запустите Блокнот и вставьте в него следующий текст


```
.\cmd\AddCustomLanguageSupport rus
```

Сохраните файл с расширением .*cmd* в папке wsusoffline и запустите его.
*Примечание 1*: если у вас английская Windows, пропустите этот пункт.
3. Запустите файл *UpdateGenerator.exe* (в Висте и Семерке необходимо запустить его от имени администратора) и отметьте нужные опции: операционную систему, язык (только для Windows XP/2003) и тип создаваемого образа (остальные опции отмечаются по желанию). Если вы хотите скачать обновления и для MS Office, перейдите на вкладку Office и отметьте требуемый офисный пакет и язык. Если дистрибутив вашей операционной системы уже содержит последний сервис-пак, можете снять галочку *Include Service Packs*, чтобы уменьшить объем трафика.
4. Нажмите кнопку *Start*, чтобы начать загрузку обновлений. Появится окно, в котором будет отображаться ход загрузки обновлений. Ни в коем случае не следует закрывать его!
*Примечание 2*: для загрузки обновлений WOU использует программу Wget. Если ваш файрвол выдаст сообщение, что программа пытается выйти в Интернет, разрешите это действие.
При первом запуске WOU будет загружать все необходимые обновления для выбранных продуктов MS, следовательно, объем загружаемой информации будет довольно большим, а при следующих запусках будут загружаться только новые обновления. Во время загрузки программа записывает все действия в файл *download.log*, который находится в папке *wsusoffline/log*.
5. После завершения загрузки и создания образа появится сообщение *Download/image/creation/copying successful*. Закройте окно программы.
6. Используя любую программу для записи образов, запишите созданный образ (он находится в папке *wsusoffline/iso*) на DVD. 
6.1 Если компьютер, на котором требуется выполнить обновление, не имеет привода компакт-дисков, скопируйте образ на флешку.
7. Вставьте записанный диск в привод компакт-дисков компьютера, на котором требуется выполнить обновление. Файл *UpdateInstaller.exe* должен запуститься автоматически. Если этого не произошло, запустите его вручную.
7.1 Если компьютер, на котором требуется выполнить обновление, не имеет привода компакт-дисков, скопируйте образ в корень жесткого диска (ни в коем случае не копируйте образ в пользовательские папки, например *Мои Документы* или *Рабочий стол*, поскольку в этом случае функция *Automatic reboot and recall* не будет работать должным образом из-за недостатка прав у временной учетной записи, под будет выполняться установка обновлений) и распакуйте любым архиватором, например, 7-Zip. После завершения распаковки  запустите файл *UpdateInstaller.exe*.
8. В разделе *Installation* отметьте опцию *Backup existing system files*, чтобы иметь возможность удаления какого-либо обновления, если возникнет такая необходимость. Снимите отметку с опции *Update Windows Media Player*. В разделе *Control* отметьте опции *Automatic reboot and recall* и *Show log file*.
9. Нажмите кнопку *Start*, чтобы начать установку обновлений. В процессе установки возможны перезагрузки компьютера. После каждой перезагрузки установка будет продолжена. Для полной автоматизации процесса установки создается временная учетная запись *WOUTempAdmin* с возможностью автоматического входа в систему. В целях безопасности этой учетной записи назначается сгенерированный случайным образом пароль. После завершения установки обновлений учетная запись автоматически удаляется. Во время установки программа записывает все действия в файл *wsusofflineupdate.log*, который находится в папке Windows.
*Примечание 3*: установщик принудительно обновляет до последней версии следующие компоненты Windows: *Service Packs* (если они были включены в образ), *Windows Update Agent*, *Windows Installer*, *Windows Script Host*.
*Примечание 4*: Из соображений конфиденциальности автоматически игнорируются следующие обновления:
KB890830 (MSRT)
KB905474 (WGA Notifications for WinXP) 
KB971033 (WAT Update for Win7) 
Вышеуказанные обновления, кроме своей основной функции (удаление вредоносных программ и проверка подлинности Windows), имеют очень неприятную дополнительную функцию: они собирают и передают информацию на сервер Microsoft. Меня это категорически не устраивает. Замечу, что средства проверки подлинности могут выполнить эту проверку без подключения к Интернету, я лично убедился в этом.
Некоторые программы Microsoft, загружаемые WOU (например, WMP11, Microsoft Security Essentials), содержат встроенные средства проверки подлинности Windows. Для успешного прохождения проверки подлинности Windows должна быть активирована. Я не рекомендую устанавливать эти программы с помощью WOU, так как при этом придется вручную дать согласие на выполнение проверки подлинности, т.е. автоматический процесс установки обновлений будет прерван. В случае необходимости вышеуказанные программы всегда можно установить вручную, скачав их с сайта Microsoft по следующим ссылкам:
Windows Media Player 11
Microsoft Security Essentials
*Примечание 5*: некоторые антивирусы могут выдавать ложные срабатывания на компоненты программы. На время установки обновлений рекомендуется отключить все защитное программное обеспечение (антивирус и файрвол). Поскольку в процессе установки не требуется подключение к Интернету, шансы на заражение минимальны. Если вы не знаете, как отключить защитное ПО, воспользуйтесь инструкцией. Если вы используете Висту или Семерку рекомендуется отключить UAC.
10. Так как WOU не может рассматриваться в качестве полной замены Microsoft Update (программа загружает только обновления, связанные с безопасностью системы), рекомендую настроить автоматическое обновление Windows, если это не было сделано ранее. Для настройки автоматического обновления выполните следующие действия в зависимости от используемой версии операционной системы.
*Windows XP*:
1.*Пуск - Панель управления - Автоматическое обновление*.
2. Выберите требуемый вариант установки обновлений. Я рекомендую выбрать третий (*Уведомлять, но не загружать и не устанавливать автоматически*).
3. Нажмите кнопки *Применить* и *ОК*
*Windows Vista*:
1.*Пуск - Все программы - Центр Обновления Windows*
2. Выберите *Изменить параметры*
3. Выберите требуемый вариант установки обновлений. Я рекомендую выбрать третий (*Проверять наличие обновлений, но предоставить мне выбрать, надо ли загружать и устанавливать их*)
4. Нажмите кнопку *ОК*
*Windows 7*:
1.*Пуск - Все программы - Центр Обновления Windows*
2. Выберите *Настройка параметров*
3. Выберите требуемый вариант установки обновлений. Я рекомендую выбрать третий (*Искать обновления, но решение о загрузке и установке принимается мной*)
4. Нажмите кнопку *ОК*
11. Поскольку после установки обновлений остается множество временных файлов, рекомендую удалить их с помощью CCleaner. По умолчанию эта программа предлагает установить Google Chrome, если вы не хотите этого, снимите соответствующую галочку. Желательно внести файл *wsusofflineupdate.log* в список исключений, чтобы он не был удален. Также с помощью этой утилиты можно почистить автозагрузку и удалить ненужные точки восстановления системы.
*Примечание 6*: WOU имеет функцию автоматического обновления, причем при обновлении версии программы все ранее загруженные обновления сохраняются.
Скриншоты окон WOU можно найти в альбоме.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Matias

Для демонстрации работы WOU прикладываю логи загрузки и установки обновлений:
*download.log*


```
25.04.2012 13:08:03,92 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.3.1) for ofc glb 
25.04.2012 13:08:03,92 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
25.04.2012 13:08:03,92 - Info: Option /verify detected 
25.04.2012 13:08:03,93 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
25.04.2012 13:08:04,01 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
25.04.2012 13:08:05,54 - Info: Downloaded/validated Microsoft XSL processor frontend 
25.04.2012 13:08:06,79 - Info: Downloaded mkisofs tool 
25.04.2012 13:08:07,73 - Info: Downloaded Sysinternals' tools Autologon, Sigcheck and Streams 
25.04.2012 13:12:19,43 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 13:12:19,43 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 13:12:19,43 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 13:27:18,56 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
25.04.2012 13:27:18,56 - Info: Determined statical update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
25.04.2012 13:27:50,70 - Info: Determined superseded updates 
25.04.2012 13:27:56,60 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
25.04.2012 13:30:01,51 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
2012-04-25 13:30:11 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/01/ndp40-kb2633870-x86_9d6586cefc2d23c4008133a94642aeff4d168128.exe [3469232/3469232] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2633870-x86_9d6586cefc2d23c4008133a94642aeff4d168128.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:31:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/ndp40-kb2518870-x86_42ed6547df9927704552b65505ed7dd76b363be6.exe [18937192/18937192] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2518870-x86_42ed6547df9927704552b65505ed7dd76b363be6.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:31:04 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/ndp35-kb2418240-x86_15522cc3f10e514a07a69685eaf67de785410ffc.exe [702312/702312] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp35-kb2418240-x86_15522cc3f10e514a07a69685eaf67de785410ffc.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:31:23 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/12/ndp20sp2-kb2656352-x86_b4cd4e7192344eb7b1e84624edfea68c9b3e00d9.exe [6786160/6786160] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb2656352-x86_b4cd4e7192344eb7b1e84624edfea68c9b3e00d9.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:32:05 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/ndp20-kb928365-x86_3715c8e057f1fceb583c4cde0fc09c879819fb45.exe [15394248/15394248] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20-kb928365-x86_3715c8e057f1fceb583c4cde0fc09c879819fb45.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:32:09 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/ndp20sp1-kb2478656-x86_730da30a4b2b21b6d06d3e0eca71b9b5095cc95e.exe [1428328/1428328] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp1-kb2478656-x86_730da30a4b2b21b6d06d3e0eca71b9b5095cc95e.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:32:33 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/crup/2009/01/ndp20sp2-kb958481-x86_04fcde4b28dd4f6db7548831d35d1c6bf38e1335.exe [8981856/8981856] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb958481-x86_04fcde4b28dd4f6db7548831d35d1c6bf38e1335.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:32:41 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/01/ndp20sp2-kb2633880-x86_0083ffdd22c91bcdf17c7cb3eb013885c8a00caa.exe [2990016/2990016] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb2633880-x86_0083ffdd22c91bcdf17c7cb3eb013885c8a00caa.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:33:01 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/crup/2009/01/ndp30sp2-kb958483-x86_2b03b54c0972c16ab6ce75f42ac4877af87ce844.exe [7256928/7256928] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp30sp2-kb958483-x86_2b03b54c0972c16ab6ce75f42ac4877af87ce844.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:33:03 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/04/ndp20sp2-kb979909-x86_dc7f4b15ff426d9e413b87909c35929660d8a33c.exe [850280/850280] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb979909-x86_dc7f4b15ff426d9e413b87909c35929660d8a33c.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:33:46 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/12/ndp1.1sp1-kb2656353-x86_3196d77b689e5d019e8a4f6e9048fd78650823de.exe [15621408/15621408] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp1.1sp1-kb2656353-x86_3196d77b689e5d019e8a4f6e9048fd78650823de.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:34:15 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/ndp1.1sp1-kb867460-x86_74a5b25d65a70b8ecd6a9c301a0aea10d8483a23.exe [10703680/10703680] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp1.1sp1-kb867460-x86_74a5b25d65a70b8ecd6a9c301a0aea10d8483a23.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:34:19 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/12/ndp35sp1-kb2657424-x86_3929bc992bcf79c46bef69dc9229d8478f1d020e.exe [1406064/1406064] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp35sp1-kb2657424-x86_3929bc992bcf79c46bef69dc9229d8478f1d020e.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:34:39 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/06/ndp20sp1-kb2530095-x86_86b7d0d299c929c8fb57b1b00580c2eafbb8baa5.exe [7490920/7490920] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp1-kb2530095-x86_86b7d0d299c929c8fb57b1b00580c2eafbb8baa5.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:34:46 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/ndp20sp1-kb2416468-x86_1b64dc0aadbc7837f9443c1b5682bc1731530172.exe [2456936/2456936] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp1-kb2416468-x86_1b64dc0aadbc7837f9443c1b5682bc1731530172.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:35:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/09/ndp20sp2-kb2572073-x86_4ad74bba2900758125d10ae429f99d9552b08df3.exe [11823464/11823464] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb2572073-x86_4ad74bba2900758125d10ae429f99d9552b08df3.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:35:34 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/12/ndp40-kb2656351-x86_a50f297105485b122d9001b4e34455f294910772.exe [5579880/5579880] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2656351-x86_a50f297105485b122d9001b4e34455f294910772.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:35:37 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/ndp20sp2-kb2656369-x86_c338e7adabe1d9ff2f55afcae55ad9a7301ad8ef.exe [1180272/1180272] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb2656369-x86_c338e7adabe1d9ff2f55afcae55ad9a7301ad8ef.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:35:45 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/ndp20sp2-kb2478658-x86_f5ee9a61889f15c0c44b79db01b92695137a8aff.exe [2954600/2954600] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb2478658-x86_f5ee9a61889f15c0c44b79db01b92695137a8aff.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:35:52 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/05/ndp20sp1-kb982865-x86_27d85f125e04b95722e5f33976c661ac2be8bc5b.exe [2551656/2551656] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp1-kb982865-x86_27d85f125e04b95722e5f33976c661ac2be8bc5b.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:36:07 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/ndp1.1sp1-kb2656370-x86_bf49909ce752e055c371e276a09e60765239945b.exe [5684512/5684512] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp1.1sp1-kb2656370-x86_bf49909ce752e055c371e276a09e60765239945b.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:36:11 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/crup/2009/01/ndp35sp1-kb958484-x86_8b5036b48590c52e3edba8e297cd3017b7a3043c.exe [1424736/1424736] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp35sp1-kb958484-x86_8b5036b48590c52e3edba8e297cd3017b7a3043c.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:36:16 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/ndp40-kb2656368-x86_7155b12e9d5677b1678de99f04c71b6285add9fa.exe [1829480/1829480] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2656368-x86_7155b12e9d5677b1678de99f04c71b6285add9fa.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:36:22 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/ndp40-kb2487367-x86_4938d9c6adf59f400e6df20387cf23026dec4a16.exe [2140520/2140520] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2487367-x86_4938d9c6adf59f400e6df20387cf23026dec4a16.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:37:05 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/ndp20sp2-kb2518864-x86_8bdc48b78b2e0123141bd2ff4c5e42be4b33af91.exe [15614312/15614312] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb2518864-x86_8bdc48b78b2e0123141bd2ff4c5e42be4b33af91.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 13:37:35 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/09/ndp40-kb2572078-x86_9ae8fe7992049bb05ffc296ec7679f1060b59481.exe [11225960/11225960] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2572078-x86_9ae8fe7992049bb05ffc296ec7679f1060b59481.exe" [1]
25.04.2012 13:37:35,76 - Info: Downloaded/validated 26 dynamically determined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
25.04.2012 13:37:36,09 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for dotnet x86-glb 
25.04.2012 13:37:36,09 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for dotnet x86-glb 
25.04.2012 13:37:37,89 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for dotnet x86-glb 
25.04.2012 13:37:38,59 - Info: Created integrity database for dotnet x86-glb 
25.04.2012 13:37:38,67 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
25.04.2012 13:37:38,67 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
25.04.2012 13:37:38,67 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
25.04.2012 13:37:43,26 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.EXE to vcredist2005_x64.exe 
25.04.2012 13:37:43,26 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2008_x64.exe 
25.04.2012 13:37:43,26 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2010_x64.exe 
25.04.2012 13:37:43,26 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.EXE to vcredist2005_x86.exe 
25.04.2012 13:37:43,26 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2008_x86.exe 
25.04.2012 13:37:43,26 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2010_x86.exe 
25.04.2012 13:39:19,73 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for C++ Runtime Libraries 
25.04.2012 13:39:19,82 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for C++ Runtime Libraries 
25.04.2012 13:39:19,82 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
25.04.2012 13:39:19,82 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
25.04.2012 13:39:20,40 - Info: Determined statical update urls for ofc glb 
25.04.2012 13:39:21,75 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
25.04.2012 13:39:41,03 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for ofc glb 
25.04.2012 13:40:43,51 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for ofc glb 
2012-04-25 13:40:45 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/10/fm20_4de9593922deb147c9f44bf4a8dc13021dad4f12.cab [726059/726059] -> "../client/ofc/glb/fm20_4de9593922deb147c9f44bf4a8dc13021dad4f12.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:40:53 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/05/infopath_16f605971e2965a5858a3dacebb1972c3a6ae5fd.cab [2935813/2935813] -> "../client/ofc/glb/infopath_16f605971e2965a5858a3dacebb1972c3a6ae5fd.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:40:55 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/usp10_8439a627974f1ad9a34c9742c20ae88109ae9dcc.cab [479466/479466] -> "../client/ofc/glb/usp10_8439a627974f1ad9a34c9742c20ae88109ae9dcc.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:40:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/ime-zh-tw_0aec0846d3365fe79555f409657882971942683f.cab [664712/664712] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ime-zh-tw_0aec0846d3365fe79555f409657882971942683f.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:40:57 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/10/vb6cntrls10_7f059f06d1edcec99f579f1b8cf025f1dd0c0e96.cab [112245/112245] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vb6cntrls10_7f059f06d1edcec99f579f1b8cf025f1dd0c0e96.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:41:03 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/ppsmawfe-x-none_13e5d94b1c4a448700a3b90497c9117b42d92064.cab [2561718/2561718] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ppsmawfe-x-none_13e5d94b1c4a448700a3b90497c9117b42d92064.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:42:04 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/excel-x-none_7d714623ba14d471475d1bc54baaf4d05c529960.cab [21384258/21384258] -> "../client/ofc/glb/excel-x-none_7d714623ba14d471475d1bc54baaf4d05c529960.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:42:30 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/oart-x-none_20097c74e47221631bbd8a5ac8c47e77e178be4d.cab [9707714/9707714] -> "../client/ofc/glb/oart-x-none_20097c74e47221631bbd8a5ac8c47e77e178be4d.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:42:46 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/winword_e5a3d8e43a4c2183308395b5d840e0f6e1c45dbd.cab [5856748/5856748] -> "../client/ofc/glb/winword_e5a3d8e43a4c2183308395b5d840e0f6e1c45dbd.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:42:52 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/ime-zh-cn_48fc38236be8dc7ab0af6a0350afd034bf57f4f5.cab [2067906/2067906] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ime-zh-cn_48fc38236be8dc7ab0af6a0350afd034bf57f4f5.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:42:52 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/10/cdo10_61fbcbecc6f2f6802f05fd55cfc193e8dfb2b9cc.cab [358985/358985] -> "../client/ofc/glb/cdo10_61fbcbecc6f2f6802f05fd55cfc193e8dfb2b9cc.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:43:05 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/06/outlook_e7edf234f537004e5fa07c0f0b7a8b3659a4b4bd.cab [4310705/4310705] -> "../client/ofc/glb/outlook_e7edf234f537004e5fa07c0f0b7a8b3659a4b4bd.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:43:15 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/10/owc11_3b41ad0de6581b9ebf5d1c1282b3def107bc689d.cab [3884400/3884400] -> "../client/ofc/glb/owc11_3b41ad0de6581b9ebf5d1c1282b3def107bc689d.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:44:08 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/mso-x-none_f46673562a3f11f3a2c778d2f9e012a94792971b.cab [19211128/19211128] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mso-x-none_f46673562a3f11f3a2c778d2f9e012a94792971b.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:44:09 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/12/ocpgpflt_abe354f038000e73333355539c5d6562690f110f.cab [717815/717815] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ocpgpflt_abe354f038000e73333355539c5d6562690f110f.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:44:23 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/winword_bd3b0b18163e52e2b7edb499ebcfcca7414c5253.cab [5197368/5197368] -> "../client/ofc/glb/winword_bd3b0b18163e52e2b7edb499ebcfcca7414c5253.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:44:25 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/02/works632_85816e21bf14bf7a2b5ad23ade38edca1770b3e4.cab [466743/466743] -> "../client/ofc/glb/works632_85816e21bf14bf7a2b5ad23ade38edca1770b3e4.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:44:53 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/08/owc10_57d5689f99443813055bca3a58eca2df2ab5d048.cab [10144234/10144234] -> "../client/ofc/glb/owc10_57d5689f99443813055bca3a58eca2df2ab5d048.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:45:41 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/06/msaccess_b504ced2745520cc4c9b5609819b37886bd2885c.cab [17337473/17337473] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msaccess_b504ced2745520cc4c9b5609819b37886bd2885c.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:45:43 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/pptview-x-none_c9e2da71d46ae960b9c88624d2f6051e41b39253.cab [893060/893060] -> "../client/ofc/glb/pptview-x-none_c9e2da71d46ae960b9c88624d2f6051e41b39253.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:45:53 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/oartconv-x-none_6313c84be1c58b4905daeafbf5d90cef713e5042.cab [3614584/3614584] -> "../client/ofc/glb/oartconv-x-none_6313c84be1c58b4905daeafbf5d90cef713e5042.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:46:14 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/oart-x-none_88bcf4ac7f25c2209dfd3a3cce215390f12d5871.cab [7681402/7681402] -> "../client/ofc/glb/oart-x-none_88bcf4ac7f25c2209dfd3a3cce215390f12d5871.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:46:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/groove_5d47ba44ee5634091c80f070ba2b97b3ee1d76ae.cab [1736139/1736139] -> "../client/ofc/glb/groove_5d47ba44ee5634091c80f070ba2b97b3ee1d76ae.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:46:34 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/mso_635c2de45b7c6083d366e5ec79f0e0d3e3b9c23b.cab [5651071/5651071] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mso_635c2de45b7c6083d366e5ec79f0e0d3e3b9c23b.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:46:35 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/works632-x-none_789f22ef5dc8da40058d637c5456411306ae003d.cab [645320/645320] -> "../client/ofc/glb/works632-x-none_789f22ef5dc8da40058d637c5456411306ae003d.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:46:38 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/dlc_489609b495e8a43098d85a4e5bcc65e5b2f48bbc.cab [707002/707002] -> "../client/ofc/glb/dlc_489609b495e8a43098d85a4e5bcc65e5b2f48bbc.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:46:39 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/msptls-x-none_c41cb7eefd49c2fc3701f032fe37228689ef78e0.cab [476704/476704] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msptls-x-none_c41cb7eefd49c2fc3701f032fe37228689ef78e0.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:46:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/12/mspub_b0c50f8d10570feb5ef5cab0bc28ea0a342741b9.cab [6334276/6334276] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mspub_b0c50f8d10570feb5ef5cab0bc28ea0a342741b9.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:47:32 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/09/pplwfe-x-none_9d084a6dd709ba439a8b995b6d6a7adcf979ac74.cab [13122836/13122836] -> "../client/ofc/glb/pplwfe-x-none_9d084a6dd709ba439a8b995b6d6a7adcf979ac74.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:47:45 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/shared_9a730caaf3cd5a3187388bd94356e1f368b3bc5a.cab [4842554/4842554] -> "../client/ofc/glb/shared_9a730caaf3cd5a3187388bd94356e1f368b3bc5a.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:47:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/ime-zh-cn_217847b463f3cb13f7cf9ad316ae593e0379238c.cab [2067904/2067904] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ime-zh-cn_217847b463f3cb13f7cf9ad316ae593e0379238c.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:48:12 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/powerpnt_7912df405229fb025e8ca912ddf746abb20d30b6.cab [7672308/7672308] -> "../client/ofc/glb/powerpnt_7912df405229fb025e8ca912ddf746abb20d30b6.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:48:13 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/12/msconv_5737aea13ac1e15d984ae632830267ef9ff28ba1.cab [368601/368601] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msconv_5737aea13ac1e15d984ae632830267ef9ff28ba1.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:49:14 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/groove-x-none_2eb9b1d1ee89e077bf029fadf5746bfe6a306d68.cab [22375628/22375628] -> "../client/ofc/glb/groove-x-none_2eb9b1d1ee89e077bf029fadf5746bfe6a306d68.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:49:16 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/usp10_049c49894d83a4e679bf811df806fd247801b201.cab [740168/740168] -> "../client/ofc/glb/usp10_049c49894d83a4e679bf811df806fd247801b201.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:49:37 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/mso_da4703e3ff33d9cc7fca14163b43d9f1554dc17a.cab [7813674/7813674] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mso_da4703e3ff33d9cc7fca14163b43d9f1554dc17a.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:49:39 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/pptconv-x-none_7911fa75d74b2403e8070f05a918e9ed53f8aa81.cab [708350/708350] -> "../client/ofc/glb/pptconv-x-none_7911fa75d74b2403e8070f05a918e9ed53f8aa81.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:49:53 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/oartconv-x-none_305cd4475b647a675c20f332090bfb1bf8e0960c.cab [5214760/5214760] -> "../client/ofc/glb/oartconv-x-none_305cd4475b647a675c20f332090bfb1bf8e0960c.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:03 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/11/wordview_69af260071a6cc2315cad898f85050e19608d6c5.cab [3499290/3499290] -> "../client/ofc/glb/wordview_69af260071a6cc2315cad898f85050e19608d6c5.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:12 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/10/owc10_ca96ea894716c3a1131b88c59d21c5879d26dbda.cab [3224306/3224306] -> "../client/ofc/glb/owc10_ca96ea894716c3a1131b88c59d21c5879d26dbda.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:21 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/10/wordview_d0092328b4adc5ff87f891ee532e881528b05677.cab [3496499/3496499] -> "../client/ofc/glb/wordview_d0092328b4adc5ff87f891ee532e881528b05677.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:24 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/mfc11_ef90db7203549c1c1c20b52ab89e32ed1e69aaf2.cab [1055207/1055207] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mfc11_ef90db7203549c1c1c20b52ab89e32ed1e69aaf2.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:25 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/10/vb6cntrls11_d66139b6c780b42f36640a2196277ee5c5b12718.cab [450192/450192] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vb6cntrls11_d66139b6c780b42f36640a2196277ee5c5b12718.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:36 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/powerpoint-x-none_1a0a48d7e9ed8f74a7fc27e9f30c36a7da4a67bb.cab [4079596/4079596] -> "../client/ofc/glb/powerpoint-x-none_1a0a48d7e9ed8f74a7fc27e9f30c36a7da4a67bb.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:39 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/10/msxml5_0cac8bc35499967c9fdc7073c57e168e35ec02c7.cab [1070248/1070248] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msxml5_0cac8bc35499967c9fdc7073c57e168e35ec02c7.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:41 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/ime-zh-tw_7c50b17bc6937f1c042c511d8cce50b4b634f74d.cab [664608/664608] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ime-zh-tw_7c50b17bc6937f1c042c511d8cce50b4b634f74d.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:43 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/10/fm20_86bc3fbc23d82c942ebe6e5b5542dd49572d26a5.cab [848697/848697] -> "../client/ofc/glb/fm20_86bc3fbc23d82c942ebe6e5b5542dd49572d26a5.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:50:48 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/dlc-x-none_d23210644a46764d0e17127486b5322e0df361e5.cab [1607506/1607506] -> "../client/ofc/glb/dlc-x-none_d23210644a46764d0e17127486b5322e0df361e5.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:51:26 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/06/excel_6b6c723f3a4be24058b0b8e73f671f5cbd1854bb.cab [13853074/13853074] -> "../client/ofc/glb/excel_6b6c723f3a4be24058b0b8e73f671f5cbd1854bb.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:51:37 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/publisher-x-none_f1bb8445b999065eda85f50fada61c3b3b86d049.cab [4100542/4100542] -> "../client/ofc/glb/publisher-x-none_f1bb8445b999065eda85f50fada61c3b3b86d049.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:52:19 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/powerpoint-x-none_99f62e3ca2d3c4104c8edf4fd59bde55c8e7752c.cab [14712560/14712560] -> "../client/ofc/glb/powerpoint-x-none_99f62e3ca2d3c4104c8edf4fd59bde55c8e7752c.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:52:24 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/07/wordconv_220edb4c48623ba553a7fd6c462b5e02e0f75e78.cab [2117961/2117961] -> "../client/ofc/glb/wordconv_220edb4c48623ba553a7fd6c462b5e02e0f75e78.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:52:32 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/mspub_041cdf50b52dedb3b8888e948c954840a8d9e5a5.cab [2910250/2910250] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mspub_041cdf50b52dedb3b8888e948c954840a8d9e5a5.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:52:36 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/04/vbe6_1b380133af898cf956d8b39992761eac3f86137f.cab [1580884/1580884] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vbe6_1b380133af898cf956d8b39992761eac3f86137f.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:53:00 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/mso-x-none_4cc31242f3fd5211ef04869329c91c724dc01e53.cab [8778530/8778530] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mso-x-none_4cc31242f3fd5211ef04869329c91c724dc01e53.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:53:00 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/12/msconv97_21bec681d573dc6b0a5c2a270586f741283fe58c.cab [79464/79464] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msconv97_21bec681d573dc6b0a5c2a270586f741283fe58c.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:53:14 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/excel_e5f59dde30cab4b8c76638493c85ef6a88199136.cab [5107872/5107872] -> "../client/ofc/glb/excel_e5f59dde30cab4b8c76638493c85ef6a88199136.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:53:17 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/10/msxml5s_49c3e054f54fce2f4a3a180f0e9d3afe27065e88.cab [874740/874740] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msxml5s_49c3e054f54fce2f4a3a180f0e9d3afe27065e88.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:54:07 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/groove-x-none_c21b01b26c7ac3b7a48dcd30c5f619f4ef7bb69e.cab [18338050/18338050] -> "../client/ofc/glb/groove-x-none_c21b01b26c7ac3b7a48dcd30c5f619f4ef7bb69e.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:54:13 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/10/xlview_6c51f6f46915ade946f7132295f57a3dc4edfe13.cab [2462781/2462781] -> "../client/ofc/glb/xlview_6c51f6f46915ade946f7132295f57a3dc4edfe13.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:54:14 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/msptls-x-none_659a2bd40e0453c5dd6dc04bd9a43e200c9558b3.cab [422874/422874] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msptls-x-none_659a2bd40e0453c5dd6dc04bd9a43e200c9558b3.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:54:19 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/04/vbe6_d4ddfb2723835e96dfb70975317237af9d51ad6e.cab [1707704/1707704] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vbe6_d4ddfb2723835e96dfb70975317237af9d51ad6e.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:54:29 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/powerpnt_a0f47311e42f4c24e470c8e955c4cc29d493053e.cab [3532032/3532032] -> "../client/ofc/glb/powerpnt_a0f47311e42f4c24e470c8e955c4cc29d493053e.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:54:42 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/02/vviewer-x-none_39c8705cb3919f9f4808ab51b962b98cf7157477.cab [4563052/4563052] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vviewer-x-none_39c8705cb3919f9f4808ab51b962b98cf7157477.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:54:45 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/10/gdiplus_32bfcbdf39ffc80a7a599bc807e77a9a914e6d47.cab [1295779/1295779] -> "../client/ofc/glb/gdiplus_32bfcbdf39ffc80a7a599bc807e77a9a914e6d47.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:55:11 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/02/vviewer-x-none_dd5c292ea0202ebcf88336d8bdf1926364307cf8.cab [9495294/9495294] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vviewer-x-none_dd5c292ea0202ebcf88336d8bdf1926364307cf8.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:55:16 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/02/dlc-x-none_80b1d2f70368923aaf6552625a0f99bbb69ac5ba.cab [1628258/1628258] -> "../client/ofc/glb/dlc-x-none_80b1d2f70368923aaf6552625a0f99bbb69ac5ba.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 13:55:17 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/mscomctlocx-x-none_4433a5187035de737d321e8ccf9b519cfb3b6d8b.cab [577964/577964] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mscomctlocx-x-none_4433a5187035de737d321e8ccf9b519cfb3b6d8b.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:02:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/02/osrchwfe-x-none_a1f31d74c76a8b8dd0a7193566da4a7c5aa68d66.cab [146990072/146990072] -> "../client/ofc/glb/osrchwfe-x-none_a1f31d74c76a8b8dd0a7193566da4a7c5aa68d66.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:02:16 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/06/outlook_d6be8a17b2cf5fb310b43ad839083e745a2426d2.cab [5084365/5084365] -> "../client/ofc/glb/outlook_d6be8a17b2cf5fb310b43ad839083e745a2426d2.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:02:59 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/powerpoint-x-none_14a35292ccfbd55fbdc1c58bbed4130955d47f50.cab [14962212/14962212] -> "../client/ofc/glb/powerpoint-x-none_14a35292ccfbd55fbdc1c58bbed4130955d47f50.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:03:35 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/02/pplwfe-x-none_c77c810091e94eeac0de782a3f0a0dcf948c5ddc.cab [13240946/13240946] -> "../client/ofc/glb/pplwfe-x-none_c77c810091e94eeac0de782a3f0a0dcf948c5ddc.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:03:38 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/mscomctl_a11344f2dfda7d3af002a0e88fcc22e1a8a5daed.cab [1039568/1039568] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mscomctl_a11344f2dfda7d3af002a0e88fcc22e1a8a5daed.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:03:39 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/msptls-x-none_6c308fbc659e3bd28d9cf549a25f11bbf0a2f5d4.cab [537628/537628] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msptls-x-none_6c308fbc659e3bd28d9cf549a25f11bbf0a2f5d4.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:03:41 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/10/msxml5s_09efac4f5b4e4f7d03a0a6838fe6aa720e6d8c59.cab [690058/690058] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msxml5s_09efac4f5b4e4f7d03a0a6838fe6aa720e6d8c59.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:03:50 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/wordview_49a88024cc907015959113d53ada911128366a4a.cab [3506431/3506431] -> "../client/ofc/glb/wordview_49a88024cc907015959113d53ada911128366a4a.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:03:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/06/accwiz_aa551fc0a3c4300aef0911df31432b255d504d93.cab [185727/185727] -> "../client/ofc/glb/accwiz_aa551fc0a3c4300aef0911df31432b255d504d93.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:04:00 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/powerpnt_3b2d902730a68bd84a8a205b94224db3a0987a43.cab [3531653/3531653] -> "../client/ofc/glb/powerpnt_3b2d902730a68bd84a8a205b94224db3a0987a43.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:04:11 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/12/publisher_365d49f57e03b24e00d695ff78f80738287fedb3.cab [3932554/3932554] -> "../client/ofc/glb/publisher_365d49f57e03b24e00d695ff78f80738287fedb3.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:05:25 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/excel-x-none_12e7542e6df694edda5ba2526527a9dc23ed2d5c.cab [26320216/26320216] -> "../client/ofc/glb/excel-x-none_12e7542e6df694edda5ba2526527a9dc23ed2d5c.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:12:09 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/osrchwfe-x-none_2ea2923c174b1d834b393069c9fe8de5627602ed.cab [146896266/146896266] -> "../client/ofc/glb/osrchwfe-x-none_2ea2923c174b1d834b393069c9fe8de5627602ed.cab" [1]
25.04.2012 14:12:09,95 - Info: Downloaded/validated 81 dynamically determined updates for ofc glb 
25.04.2012 14:12:11,04 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc glb 
25.04.2012 14:12:11,04 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc glb 
25.04.2012 14:12:16,09 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc glb 
25.04.2012 14:12:18,51 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc glb 
25.04.2012 14:12:18,54 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for ofc glb 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
25.04.2012 14:12:18,70 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.3.1) for wxp rus 
25.04.2012 14:12:18,70 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
25.04.2012 14:12:18,71 - Info: Option /verify detected 
25.04.2012 14:12:18,71 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
25.04.2012 14:12:18,82 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
25.04.2012 14:12:18,85 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 14:12:19,98 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 14:12:19,98 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 14:12:19,98 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 14:12:20,82 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:12:23,56 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
25.04.2012 14:12:23,56 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:12:23,56 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:12:28,12 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:12:28,29 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
25.04.2012 14:12:28,29 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:12:28,29 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:12:28,85 - Info: Determined statical update urls for win glb 
25.04.2012 14:12:30,18 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
25.04.2012 14:12:36,12 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for win glb 
25.04.2012 14:17:10,10 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for win glb 
2012-04-25 14:17:11 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/capicom-kb931906-v2102_5891b5de8ce331dc998656e20f1ce0b795e88786.exe [383376/383376] -> "../client/win/glb/capicom-kb931906-v2102_5891b5de8ce331dc998656e20f1ce0b795e88786.exe" [1]
25.04.2012 14:17:11,06 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 dynamically determined updates for win glb 
25.04.2012 14:17:11,10 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win glb 
25.04.2012 14:17:11,10 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win glb 
25.04.2012 14:17:11,90 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win glb 
25.04.2012 14:17:13,04 - Info: Created integrity database for win glb 
25.04.2012 14:17:13,04 - Info: Determined statical update urls for win rus 
25.04.2012 14:17:14,71 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
25.04.2012 14:17:21,18 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for win rus 
25.04.2012 14:17:36,34 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for win rus 
2012-04-25 14:17:39 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/11/windowsmedia9-kb2447961-x86-rus_2ec141c162771e4f43d2d0b977f26fa2cbc94c32.exe [1458048/1458048] -> "../client/win/rus/windowsmedia9-kb2447961-x86-rus_2ec141c162771e4f43d2d0b977f26fa2cbc94c32.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:17:44 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/11/windowsmedia9-x86-kb2447961-x64-rus_9553f16fc3382783d8b9c2a62471023d4b19c16d.exe [1589120/1589120] -> "../client/win/rus/windowsmedia9-x86-kb2447961-x64-rus_9553f16fc3382783d8b9c2a62471023d4b19c16d.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:17:48 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/mdac281-kb911562-x86-rus_8e3bb9a21627dd75adaa51b02692241d21574c5e.exe [1607880/1607880] -> "../client/win/rus/mdac281-kb911562-x86-rus_8e3bb9a21627dd75adaa51b02692241d21574c5e.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:17:50 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/09/windowsmedia64-kb974112-x86-rus_2a57446c3fce27921bae9afdf81b6d2812732552.exe [604552/604552] -> "../client/win/rus/windowsmedia64-kb974112-x86-rus_2a57446c3fce27921bae9afdf81b6d2812732552.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:17:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/09/windowsmedia9-kb969878-x86-rus_d7bacb6a84bbe3c083f2c824e17e5d3ef163efcb.exe [669064/669064] -> "../client/win/rus/windowsmedia9-kb969878-x86-rus_d7bacb6a84bbe3c083f2c824e17e5d3ef163efcb.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:17:54 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsmedia6-kb925398-v2-x86-rus_3c53bb8bbb500f0f1dfe8c573a425fee8b67d4cb.exe [805280/805280] -> "../client/win/rus/windowsmedia6-kb925398-v2-x86-rus_3c53bb8bbb500f0f1dfe8c573a425fee8b67d4cb.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:18:00 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsrightsmanagementservicessp2-kb917275-client-rus-x86_1a7e53d8dfd77f5536481dd1b53c5b9ec9b981c2.exe [2431272/2431272] -> "../client/win/rus/windowsrightsmanagementservicessp2-kb917275-client-rus-x86_1a7e53d8dfd77f5536481dd1b53c5b9ec9b981c2.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:18:03 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/09/msxml6-kb954459-rus-x86_ba55615a58f98432547691d2715c13361e5c2460.exe [952840/952840] -> "../client/win/rus/msxml6-kb954459-rus-x86_ba55615a58f98432547691d2715c13361e5c2460.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:18:05 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windows-kb913433-x86-rus_f7879ada780d6117724c250b15263c8f814a9636.exe [555584/555584] -> "../client/win/rus/windows-kb913433-x86-rus_f7879ada780d6117724c250b15263c8f814a9636.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:18:07 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/07/windowsmedia11-kb954154-x86-rus_2896c2e06a1a63ab756eaf13d0940e97f7ba7f99.exe [623168/623168] -> "../client/win/rus/windowsmedia11-kb954154-x86-rus_2896c2e06a1a63ab756eaf13d0940e97f7ba7f99.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:18:09 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/11/windowsmedia64-kb954600-x86-rus_6dc434e14da38d8d2044a3149ba3d13df53e6007.exe [907152/907152] -> "../client/win/rus/windowsmedia64-kb954600-x86-rus_6dc434e14da38d8d2044a3149ba3d13df53e6007.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:18:14 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/mdac281-kb927779-x86-rus_443af7e6ffcd7b0c713b64963735f4148d426a75.exe [1877800/1877800] -> "../client/win/rus/mdac281-kb927779-x86-rus_443af7e6ffcd7b0c713b64963735f4148d426a75.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:18:30 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/10/msxml4-kb954430-enu_c40d3e3035b8cea714f27532fea37c05b2d4dc65.exe [5687304/5687304] -> "../client/win/rus/msxml4-kb954430-enu_c40d3e3035b8cea714f27532fea37c05b2d4dc65.exe" [1]
25.04.2012 14:18:30,10 - Info: Downloaded/validated 13 dynamically determined updates for win rus 
25.04.2012 14:18:30,26 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win rus 
25.04.2012 14:18:30,26 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win rus 
25.04.2012 14:18:30,68 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win rus 
25.04.2012 14:18:30,78 - Info: Created integrity database for win rus 
25.04.2012 14:18:30,79 - Info: Determined statical update urls for wxp glb 
25.04.2012 14:18:33,15 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
25.04.2012 14:19:02,39 - Info: Downloaded/validated 3 statically defined updates for wxp glb 
25.04.2012 14:19:02,42 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp glb 
25.04.2012 14:19:02,42 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp glb 
25.04.2012 14:19:02,78 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp glb 
25.04.2012 14:19:02,85 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp glb 
25.04.2012 14:19:02,89 - Info: Determined statical update urls for wxp rus 
25.04.2012 14:19:04,28 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
25.04.2012 14:19:10,35 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for wxp rus 
25.04.2012 14:35:18,14 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for wxp rus 
2012-04-25 14:35:20 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/01/windowsxp-kb2478971-x86-rus_fc673276cbae9ccba8a27ada927e2bcd9267c8dd.exe [644992/644992] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2478971-x86-rus_fc673276cbae9ccba8a27ada927e2bcd9267c8dd.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:26 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/07/windowsxp-kb956744-x86-rus_2d9f9e22a6acb3b7a27084099a5999bebb706f06.exe [2385280/2385280] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb956744-x86-rus_2d9f9e22a6acb3b7a27084099a5999bebb706f06.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:27 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2619339-x86-rus_84f4b920687796499f183b171d5b1b1c5bfae751.exe [578944/578944] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2619339-x86-rus_84f4b920687796499f183b171d5b1b1c5bfae751.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:31 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/windowsxp-kb2509553-x86-rus_545bb3f798a10354b8fe5a7bcf6f7aa6c8a4ce57.exe [1202048/1202048] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2509553-x86-rus_545bb3f798a10354b8fe5a7bcf6f7aa6c8a4ce57.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:32 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/05/windowsxp-kb979482-x86-rus_811301c29076e8495505c6d790cf1e02fafd2bde.exe [538488/538488] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb979482-x86-rus_811301c29076e8495505c6d790cf1e02fafd2bde.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:41 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/01/windowsxp-kb2483185-x86-rus_e40675e05bb4ea8a98ed56941f1fb62dbb33fbda.exe [3172736/3172736] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2483185-x86-rus_e40675e05bb4ea8a98ed56941f1fb62dbb33fbda.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:42 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/windowsxp-kb2566454-x86-rus_091bb769cf61cd5770596ebe93aff70d79539d94.exe [508800/508800] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2566454-x86-rus_091bb769cf61cd5770596ebe93aff70d79539d94.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:45 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsxp-kb824151-x86-rus_42b5721c39f9fde0283e535a12448be22878a973.exe [965864/965864] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb824151-x86-rus_42b5721c39f9fde0283e535a12448be22878a973.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:46 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/09/windowsxp-kb975254-x86-rus_20c5b8ade78ce6d3681aa68e988e06a9f192cbba.exe [551800/551800] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb975254-x86-rus_20c5b8ade78ce6d3681aa68e988e06a9f192cbba.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:48 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/07/windowsxp-kb952954-x86-rus_f7ae3bc10abefed9a5783cea60ea512f52794f02.exe [539688/539688] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb952954-x86-rus_f7ae3bc10abefed9a5783cea60ea512f52794f02.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:50 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/11/windowsxp-kb974318-x86-rus_2ab54e3548d9eb9bc09ea9dcb57979b4709d614a.exe [617328/617328] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb974318-x86-rus_2ab54e3548d9eb9bc09ea9dcb57979b4709d614a.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/07/windowsxp-kb2115168-x86-rus_d75ec37ecb428a1b0ca9d526f384839a9ec26af1.exe [560512/560512] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2115168-x86-rus_d75ec37ecb428a1b0ca9d526f384839a9ec26af1.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:54 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/01/windowsxp-kb975560-x86-rus_72a16a967e1b20d9988d8c7760d3dad35e7a7a5e.exe [1061240/1061240] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb975560-x86-rus_72a16a967e1b20d9988d8c7760d3dad35e7a7a5e.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:35:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/07/windowsxp-kb971657-x86-rus_2320a3f9f7d5a64f897b178360716a499c7c0c90.exe [569208/569208] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb971657-x86-rus_2320a3f9f7d5a64f897b178360716a499c7c0c90.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:36 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2008/02/ie7-windowsxp-x86-rus_524bf578f413b0c9e86aa48f0c6b2af7606dbee3.exe [14791200/14791200] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie7-windowsxp-x86-rus_524bf578f413b0c9e86aa48f0c6b2af7606dbee3.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:37 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsxp-kb873376-x86-rus_680caa27c55fdcfafc0ec893f805ff47d3043c77.exe [487656/487656] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb873376-x86-rus_680caa27c55fdcfafc0ec893f805ff47d3043c77.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:39 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/01/windowsxp-kb978706-x86-rus_5624c425f28a3e70526cbc6ff1b2207de8573377.exe [641400/641400] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb978706-x86-rus_5624c425f28a3e70526cbc6ff1b2207de8573377.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:42 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/windowsxp-kb2506212-x86-rus_a9d9d39a6487752ae312df3a98376761dfb9148b.exe [966528/966528] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2506212-x86-rus_a9d9d39a6487752ae312df3a98376761dfb9148b.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:45 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/11/windowsxp-kb952004-x86-rus_c3061b4d31b8b00f31e4c8589d377c983b656075.exe [1032232/1032232] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb952004-x86-rus_c3061b4d31b8b00f31e4c8589d377c983b656075.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:48 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/04/windowsxp-kb978542-x86-rus_291e4a1f99d413d71303b9d2f9d5c4edad51a55e.exe [1345912/1345912] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb978542-x86-rus_291e4a1f99d413d71303b9d2f9d5c4edad51a55e.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2624667-x86-rus_e1f6aaddb10a9e2991482bad91422b7f19fc6d80.exe [1064320/1064320] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2624667-x86-rus_e1f6aaddb10a9e2991482bad91422b7f19fc6d80.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:53 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/05/windowsxp-kb946648-x86-rus_08c9607a8c09e5e677694744c113bdba867245f3.exe [535592/535592] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb946648-x86-rus_08c9607a8c09e5e677694744c113bdba867245f3.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:55 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/03/windowsxp-kb959426-x86-rus_dab83f6b847f62ed024e0a41035991bb0fd6b4e6.exe [859024/859024] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb959426-x86-rus_dab83f6b847f62ed024e0a41035991bb0fd6b4e6.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:57 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/09/windowsxp-kb974112-x86-rus_afb13f2a25ec4342e9df38ec69e4ec1599cca902.exe [612728/612728] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb974112-x86-rus_afb13f2a25ec4342e9df38ec69e4ec1599cca902.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:36:58 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/windowsxp-kb2507618-x86-rus_a9084a821d4b02ac1ba2f8a53ec3eaeab7abfba7.exe [661888/661888] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2507618-x86-rus_a9084a821d4b02ac1ba2f8a53ec3eaeab7abfba7.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:00 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/11/windowsxp-kb972270-x86-rus_087d77bf729b9d935dbb1250ada094ae9893199d.exe [575856/575856] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb972270-x86-rus_087d77bf729b9d935dbb1250ada094ae9893199d.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2010/05/windowsxp-kb981793-x86-rus_fd6ba6066ddc093d257143a1fef91a21b5bf7b24.exe [521080/521080] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb981793-x86-rus_fd6ba6066ddc093d257143a1fef91a21b5bf7b24.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:03 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/windowsxp-kb2653956-x86-rus_555ad2cb871abebb5eba54ccef4d4382760e8d66.exe [655744/655744] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2653956-x86-rus_555ad2cb871abebb5eba54ccef4d4382760e8d66.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:05 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/03/windowsxp-kb979309-x86-rus_bddba3dc99a69a8a445d6e022fe2b2c131afc388.exe [537976/537976] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb979309-x86-rus_bddba3dc99a69a8a445d6e022fe2b2c131afc388.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:06 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/windowsxp-kb2507938-x86-rus_307d0a65c51c38e1719dd309e11a4d86e42b1899.exe [656256/656256] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2507938-x86-rus_307d0a65c51c38e1719dd309e11a4d86e42b1899.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:08 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/09/windowsxp-kb974571-x86-rus_9939919a9c246a10f680d605ba9a0bac47aa08e1.exe [529272/529272] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb974571-x86-rus_9939919a9c246a10f680d605ba9a0bac47aa08e1.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:09 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2603381-x86-rus_7593fc1187e45ab182470199c5969aa577a26e9b.exe [504192/504192] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2603381-x86-rus_7593fc1187e45ab182470199c5969aa577a26e9b.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:11 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/09/windowsxp-kb953155-x86-rus_ef01e7c8bc3f38e25ed059459542cd0a20956e14.exe [584744/584744] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb953155-x86-rus_ef01e7c8bc3f38e25ed059459542cd0a20956e14.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:13 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/07/windowsxp-kb956844-x86-rus_5a2d09b7fe2b0f726dc78112735fd8a02bbfc970.exe [570736/570736] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb956844-x86-rus_5a2d09b7fe2b0f726dc78112735fd8a02bbfc970.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:14 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/07/windowsxp-kb982665-x86-rus_eb795be08cfe47f61648c44372b765cb4e5397bd.exe [535416/535416] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb982665-x86-rus_eb795be08cfe47f61648c44372b765cb4e5397bd.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/07/windowsxp-kb971032-x86-rus_549281afaef49f65050b3f82add61cd687a579ba.exe [1403256/1403256] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb971032-x86-rus_549281afaef49f65050b3f82add61cd687a579ba.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:37:19 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/09/windowsxp-kb2592799-x86-rus_cf321867649abd08b0cc8df1aaced6865dbb061d.exe [573824/573824] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2592799-x86-rus_cf321867649abd08b0cc8df1aaced6865dbb061d.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:06 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2009/08/ie8-windowsxp-x86-rus_14ebde2f95bf46d86b356940723f18dec81527bb.exe [17027936/17027936] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie8-windowsxp-x86-rus_14ebde2f95bf46d86b356940723f18dec81527bb.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/03/windowsxp-kb956572-x86-rus_94e22a4628efa994541fda69f6fa9c4231c79004.exe [4663184/4663184] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb956572-x86-rus_94e22a4628efa994541fda69f6fa9c4231c79004.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:21 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/01/windowsxp-kb2478960-x86-rus_90bf05e8b962c5194585f4aadc2d5fd04f7456a5.exe [838528/838528] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2478960-x86-rus_90bf05e8b962c5194585f4aadc2d5fd04f7456a5.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:25 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/windowsxp-kb2506223-x86-rus_d237789202bdaceb0aeb868aa00c7890aad528e2.exe [1461120/1461120] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2506223-x86-rus_d237789202bdaceb0aeb868aa00c7890aad528e2.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:26 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/05/windowsxp-kb950762-x86-rus_f6b857370d72a00c90cf27230d9a46dbe0bc91d9.exe [566312/566312] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb950762-x86-rus_f6b857370d72a00c90cf27230d9a46dbe0bc91d9.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:28 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2008/11/windowsxp-kb955839-x86-rus_ecc5b02662dea84cedd67b7735b4846d6c7154df.exe [530800/530800] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb955839-x86-rus_ecc5b02662dea84cedd67b7735b4846d6c7154df.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:32 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/11/windowsxp-kb2412687-x86-rus_2cb6f479829931b7f9341c2c2b761f5a8bdb5801.exe [1317760/1317760] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2412687-x86-rus_2cb6f479829931b7f9341c2c2b761f5a8bdb5801.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:33 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2598479-x86-rus_35531412fd2387b57d3c7bb85594e7e4e8ff6f24.exe [587136/587136] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2598479-x86-rus_35531412fd2387b57d3c7bb85594e7e4e8ff6f24.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:35 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/07/windowsxp-kb950974-x86-rus_be6db7a832b24afdf0973148623ea059ada9d635.exe [602152/602152] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb950974-x86-rus_be6db7a832b24afdf0973148623ea059ada9d635.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:47 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/05/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb978695-x86-rus_360fe7a17752caed6c44d1fcae6d5492c5837628.exe [4423064/4423064] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb978695-x86-rus_360fe7a17752caed6c44d1fcae6d5492c5837628.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:48 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/05/windowsxp-kb961501-x86-rus_0f3a3af7c20099c546c258a4a3a65de71021fd8c.exe [670584/670584] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb961501-x86-rus_0f3a3af7c20099c546c258a4a3a65de71021fd8c.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:50 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/02/windowsxp-kb2621440-x86-rus_4fb35aaf406a4c44fd2bd0ce2a9724e489c8b05a.exe [570240/570240] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2621440-x86-rus_4fb35aaf406a4c44fd2bd0ce2a9724e489c8b05a.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:38:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/11/windowsxp-kb2443105-x86-rus_a259296439643574089be6787c79a100ed58ad67.exe [531840/531840] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2443105-x86-rus_a259296439643574089be6787c79a100ed58ad67.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:20 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/ie8-windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_e8c93ff7a71a0be9d9ae7ce446a2751ec0205354.exe [10568576/10568576] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie8-windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_e8c93ff7a71a0be9d9ae7ce446a2751ec0205354.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:22 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2584146-x86-rus_f1381bdb856e2b7855d57197763a4543f867238f.exe [527744/527744] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2584146-x86-rus_f1381bdb856e2b7855d57197763a4543f867238f.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:27 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/07/windowsxp-kb981997-x86-rus_08829a7a791d32556677777d2ba3c111f7c259f6.exe [1742200/1742200] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb981997-x86-rus_08829a7a791d32556677777d2ba3c111f7c259f6.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:28 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2010/02/windowsxp-kb979306-x86-rus_58dd38fdfc3bb6e16dd1cfe91d9e6dc01c3d4d3c.exe [521080/521080] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb979306-x86-rus_58dd38fdfc3bb6e16dd1cfe91d9e6dc01c3d4d3c.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:30 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/12/windowsxp-kb978251-x86-rus_a5cdd8a81eef3a16004c7515512d040eba95c5a8.exe [737144/737144] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb978251-x86-rus_a5cdd8a81eef3a16004c7515512d040eba95c5a8.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:33 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/09/windowsxp-kb969059-x86-rus_2933813d31fe56e29f2082c79c91b89c207b28de.exe [1071472/1071472] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb969059-x86-rus_2933813d31fe56e29f2082c79c91b89c207b28de.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:35 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/windowsxp-kb2535512-x86-rus_8c31d69fff95fce350ca138638abcdc0a934bf3d.exe [554880/554880] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2535512-x86-rus_8c31d69fff95fce350ca138638abcdc0a934bf3d.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:36 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsxp-kb931836-x86-rus_15dea95f1a1ad959b8e20c366e28035bb6e142c0.exe [518536/518536] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb931836-x86-rus_15dea95f1a1ad959b8e20c366e28035bb6e142c0.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:39 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsxp-kb892944-x86-rus_fe0390284065eeb37f4beb5fcb0fb96a54589603.exe [1000688/1000688] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb892944-x86-rus_fe0390284065eeb37f4beb5fcb0fb96a54589603.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:41 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/06/windowsxp-kb2229593-x86-rus_c1e5a5b9748560933fca379a0fad7daaf8d5a5ca.exe [753536/753536] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2229593-x86-rus_c1e5a5b9748560933fca379a0fad7daaf8d5a5ca.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:39:42 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/12/windowsxp-kb2646524-x86-rus_348c29b66350690137bd771f7f86c38b4d2dd1b0.exe [641920/641920] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2646524-x86-rus_348c29b66350690137bd771f7f86c38b4d2dd1b0.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:09 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb2378111-x86-rus_b4187973d0e883b5455598620df6e486c3d3b52f.exe [9846640/9846640] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb2378111-x86-rus_b4187973d0e883b5455598620df6e486c3d3b52f.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:12 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/07/windowsxp-kb2536276-v2-x86-rus_c04682f441456475c5ee45661f5c26336853b721.exe [726912/726912] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2536276-v2-x86-rus_c04682f441456475c5ee45661f5c26336853b721.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:13 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/windowsxp-kb982132-x86-rus_ca9babb610edc577c7817d8f65f470c6701a58d1.exe [559992/559992] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb982132-x86-rus_ca9babb610edc577c7817d8f65f470c6701a58d1.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:14 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2620712-x86-rus_394ee28f8f1ac427251031f5bdf15a2da615a3dc.exe [518528/518528] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2620712-x86-rus_394ee28f8f1ac427251031f5bdf15a2da615a3dc.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:25 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_04b181b99749b7e73582c3561904ad2d9e4ff438.exe [3958656/3958656] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_04b181b99749b7e73582c3561904ad2d9e4ff438.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:27 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/windowsxp-kb2508429-x86-rus_047d8a2dd7fcceee0c8b99e33b2f3a5f66b9c23c.exe [673152/673152] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2508429-x86-rus_047d8a2dd7fcceee0c8b99e33b2f3a5f66b9c23c.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:29 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/windowsxp-kb2503665-x86-rus_52e225505bbc124c9978c907a25f882314ad62c7.exe [573824/573824] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2503665-x86-rus_52e225505bbc124c9978c907a25f882314ad62c7.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:32 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/09/windowsxp-kb954459-x86-rus_447282705ee2fb26666dbba0ffb4bbe6d3d20dc4.exe [1256488/1256488] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb954459-x86-rus_447282705ee2fb26666dbba0ffb4bbe6d3d20dc4.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:35 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/08/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb975558-x86-rus_87e7577e2588106ec809f0e0ed6b20aee7563674.exe [845720/845720] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb975558-x86-rus_87e7577e2588106ec809f0e0ed6b20aee7563674.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:36 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/02/windowsxp-kb2479943-x86-rus_97bf942f9a3d92669e1780638ca1692b01d4c557.exe [687488/687488] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2479943-x86-rus_97bf942f9a3d92669e1780638ca1692b01d4c557.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:38 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2010/11/windowsxp-kb2443685-x86-rus_2b8ae8762735812c7cfd776148a789833d2ab690.exe [520576/520576] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2443685-x86-rus_2b8ae8762735812c7cfd776148a789833d2ab690.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:39 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/11/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb972187-x86-rus_fcb21a47759bc2e02d716738c746f81f21e11073.exe [592776/592776] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb972187-x86-rus_fcb21a47759bc2e02d716738c746f81f21e11073.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:41 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/09/windowsxp-kb975025-x86-rus_93e04fc05183f92dac0571faf1e868b9ebe523e4.exe [664952/664952] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb975025-x86-rus_93e04fc05183f92dac0571faf1e868b9ebe523e4.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:43 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/windowsxp-kb2360937-x86-rus_172a2d7a4a5e486f56551063601441bb22a615a0.exe [800640/800640] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2360937-x86-rus_172a2d7a4a5e486f56551063601441bb22a615a0.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:47 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/04/windowsxp-kb923561-x86-rus_a94f24de8cbd71fc38e385d8f56304c76d1b9406.exe [1277328/1277328] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb923561-x86-rus_a94f24de8cbd71fc38e385d8f56304c76d1b9406.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:49 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/windowsxp-kb2476490-x86-rus_5b962c1fe2c0d093e6cecf988943f89936cc20e1.exe [758656/758656] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2476490-x86-rus_5b962c1fe2c0d093e6cecf988943f89936cc20e1.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2633952-x86-rus_5a95dc75738d794646ee46344d48e4658bb3b2f5.exe [521600/521600] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2633952-x86-rus_5a95dc75738d794646ee46344d48e4658bb3b2f5.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:53 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/02/windowsxp-kb2483618-x86-rus_7996527cab35e5875631a85b1924b0dff05abd14.exe [900992/900992] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2483618-x86-rus_7996527cab35e5875631a85b1924b0dff05abd14.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:54 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/11/windowsxp-kb2423089-x86-rus_97ee224c2fcb16597113c9131b22dfecefa1712f.exe [522112/522112] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2423089-x86-rus_97ee224c2fcb16597113c9131b22dfecefa1712f.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/03/windowsxp-kb960803-x86-rus_439efb0898fd6437ce9faabe590100ac7ac054df.exe [678256/678256] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb960803-x86-rus_439efb0898fd6437ce9faabe590100ac7ac054df.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:40:58 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/06/windowsxp-kb951376-v2-x86-rus_dc05e41e01c61233d61889439b0413308e7ee43d.exe [612904/612904] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb951376-v2-x86-rus_dc05e41e01c61233d61889439b0413308e7ee43d.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:00 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsxp-kb933360-x86-rus_3c23f15b03e3705672f6fb47e3769cf57e061add.exe [526216/526216] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb933360-x86-rus_3c23f15b03e3705672f6fb47e3769cf57e061add.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/09/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb954155-x86-rus_71bf3b2e71943f168db6ade559a86166878784c6.exe [1108872/1108872] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb954155-x86-rus_71bf3b2e71943f168db6ade559a86166878784c6.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:04 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/crup/2010/11/windowsxp-kb2467659-x86-rus_edd80f8f9d72e434b0d55020a50f3b6d20242814.exe [502656/502656] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2467659-x86-rus_edd80f8f9d72e434b0d55020a50f3b6d20242814.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:05 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2012/02/windowsxp-kb2647518-x86-rus_06626bd85e05083f1c7426a46c3b8b6bf4b8f127.exe [508288/508288] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2647518-x86-rus_06626bd85e05083f1c7426a46c3b8b6bf4b8f127.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:07 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2618451-x86-rus_81118c24e7ba87acb705c61bea788f9851732ad6.exe [508800/508800] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2618451-x86-rus_81118c24e7ba87acb705c61bea788f9851732ad6.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:09 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/03/windowsxp-kb977816-x86-rus_553602c957b88e0369536df3b541428ca1b85952.exe [688504/688504] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb977816-x86-rus_553602c957b88e0369536df3b541428ca1b85952.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:12 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/07/windowsxp-kb2079403-x86-rus_d300aaf1dd15ba08b94d5e26efcd4ad5dde6f1c9.exe [930176/930176] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2079403-x86-rus_d300aaf1dd15ba08b94d5e26efcd4ad5dde6f1c9.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:13 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/11/windowsxp-kb974392-x86-rus_771b421feb4266acfe777265a5936e6c7c30182c.exe [604016/604016] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb974392-x86-rus_771b421feb4266acfe777265a5936e6c7c30182c.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:14 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/08/windowsxp-kb973815-x86-rus_12856384baefedbf33ac236101829841c07a3e40.exe [576368/576368] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb973815-x86-rus_12856384baefedbf33ac236101829841c07a3e40.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:17 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/windowsxp-kb979687-x86-rus_5ca13559bf732470c3842252e4945556eba61f0b.exe [1140088/1140088] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb979687-x86-rus_5ca13559bf732470c3842252e4945556eba61f0b.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:20 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/09/windowsxp-kb975467-x86-rus_bd3d00d3317aac3fd45f0f161ab5cd53af276264.exe [757616/757616] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb975467-x86-rus_bd3d00d3317aac3fd45f0f161ab5cd53af276264.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:21 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/11/windowsxp-kb956802-x86-rus_c991c3d12e57aeada7a67f67d561c624cabc7896.exe [647536/647536] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb956802-x86-rus_c991c3d12e57aeada7a67f67d561c624cabc7896.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:25 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/02/windowsxp-kb2481109-x86-rus_f1de83fdcc4828be71da00376cb5dca2b0cf89b4.exe [1627008/1627008] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2481109-x86-rus_f1de83fdcc4828be71da00376cb5dca2b0cf89b4.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:47 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/01/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb952069-v2-x86-rus_60f2f333437e451e9c55d6f2f1827ed7203d2852.exe [7722888/7722888] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb952069-v2-x86-rus_60f2f333437e451e9c55d6f2f1827ed7203d2852.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:49 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/ie7-windowsxp-kb2544521-x86-rus_10b43538e621be2109bb745242e3d810d83cc17b.exe [808320/808320] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie7-windowsxp-kb2544521-x86-rus_10b43538e621be2109bb745242e3d810d83cc17b.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/01/windowsxp-kb975713-x86-rus_a886ba01b5470a9eb1dff0dd5f9b747e59834f67.exe [704888/704888] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb975713-x86-rus_a886ba01b5470a9eb1dff0dd5f9b747e59834f67.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:41:57 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2633171-x86-rus_d88cd9d4687d01cf5949aa9817a199c7886e959c.exe [2279296/2279296] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2633171-x86-rus_d88cd9d4687d01cf5949aa9817a199c7886e959c.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:00 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/10/windowsxp-kb958644-x86-rus_0170a52df002b25061aa56ced5ee6713b7b6237a.exe [655728/655728] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb958644-x86-rus_0170a52df002b25061aa56ced5ee6713b7b6237a.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/11/windowsxp-kb973904-x86-rus_0392f0e4b88abde3d693ea99b2ba5e4d64db6607.exe [868728/868728] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb973904-x86-rus_0392f0e4b88abde3d693ea99b2ba5e4d64db6607.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:03 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2585542-x86-rus_f40d3e43e4e9640b351c8c06c0e08505fc407458.exe [745344/745344] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2585542-x86-rus_f40d3e43e4e9640b351c8c06c0e08505fc407458.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:05 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2008/05/windowsxp-kb942763-x86-rus_b6f217551beae8e59e9ea2e5008b3b78766d0a02.exe [532520/532520] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb942763-x86-rus_b6f217551beae8e59e9ea2e5008b3b78766d0a02.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:06 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/06/windowsxp-kb970483-x86-rus_660fd6de6261ecc4ae60f7e83be638f2b07b1a2a.exe [611696/611696] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb970483-x86-rus_660fd6de6261ecc4ae60f7e83be638f2b07b1a2a.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:08 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/03/windowsxp-kb978338-x86-rus_1a51b4bbaba1f14d17f9e15e5bc8770affc3167f.exe [645496/645496] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb978338-x86-rus_1a51b4bbaba1f14d17f9e15e5bc8770affc3167f.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:15 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/01/windowsxp-kb2393802-x86-rus_38afdaa36db08255043ec0d611bae4a0aef54274.exe [2519936/2519936] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2393802-x86-rus_38afdaa36db08255043ec0d611bae4a0aef54274.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:17 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/03/windowsxp-kb976323-x86-rus_27003686b7c2f0acd89391e2cb77dbef273e6e4e.exe [671608/671608] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb976323-x86-rus_27003686b7c2f0acd89391e2cb77dbef273e6e4e.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2010/09/windowsxp-kb2158563-x86-rus_8afc721338e0eb91615e40768299e034ca849393.exe [521088/521088] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2158563-x86-rus_8afc721338e0eb91615e40768299e034ca849393.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:22 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/windowsxp-kb2387149-x86-rus_854e7f34c23dc981fb95477196672c40f9fd5fd3.exe [1452912/1452912] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2387149-x86-rus_854e7f34c23dc981fb95477196672c40f9fd5fd3.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:25 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/ie8-windowsxp-kb2544521-x86-rus_6abba0bdba5e6631e9cd8b396043f41be19593c1.exe [796032/796032] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie8-windowsxp-kb2544521-x86-rus_6abba0bdba5e6631e9cd8b396043f41be19593c1.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:26 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2011/08/windowsxp-kb2570791-x86-rus_195be95af096dd120526cd675109ef30f96cd748.exe [521600/521600] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2570791-x86-rus_195be95af096dd120526cd675109ef30f96cd748.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:28 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/08/windowsxp-kb2290570-x86-rus_37e70cc00e46493885052db9a2b05199b921488b.exe [608128/608128] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2290570-x86-rus_37e70cc00e46493885052db9a2b05199b921488b.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:29 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/07/windowsxp-kb973869-x86-rus_9f437a07103b57ebd4694874d2da3d3dbd693f3a.exe [554352/554352] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb973869-x86-rus_9f437a07103b57ebd4694874d2da3d3dbd693f3a.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:31 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/windowsxp-kb2510581-x86-rus_15ebcafdf310cce6a085655a383c185b95ba1f61.exe [872320/872320] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2510581-x86-rus_15ebcafdf310cce6a085655a383c185b95ba1f61.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:33 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/01/windowsxp-kb2661637-x86-rus_5294b8df9ec61c8fe4eb11425d5bf890a2a60636.exe [504192/504192] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2661637-x86-rus_5294b8df9ec61c8fe4eb11425d5bf890a2a60636.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:35 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/05/windowsxp-kb2544521-x86-rus_f9167325eb9408bc4d4f15271b81e85f8676be0f.exe [815488/815488] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2544521-x86-rus_f9167325eb9408bc4d4f15271b81e85f8676be0f.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:39 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2631813-x86-rus_6aad8c319172fc985668e27053cf9a69108fca69.exe [1177984/1177984] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2631813-x86-rus_6aad8c319172fc985668e27053cf9a69108fca69.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:40 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsxp-kb923789-x86-rus_5b96e6a099031bfc596a341d3996549d7f336fbd.exe [555584/555584] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb923789-x86-rus_5b96e6a099031bfc596a341d3996549d7f336fbd.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:43 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/11/windowsxp-kb2626416-x86-rus_e251a4689c9021dc2d59d48032c86156d7dbc22b.exe [1237888/1237888] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2626416-x86-rus_e251a4689c9021dc2d59d48032c86156d7dbc22b.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:45 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/07/windowsxp-kb973507-x86-rus_5e32a04056e10d8850fea8d21ca155e25c728ddf.exe [530800/530800] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb973507-x86-rus_5e32a04056e10d8850fea8d21ca155e25c728ddf.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:46 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/11/windowsxp-kb2440591-x86-rus_1e8eef95b510014808b79ac0126056164fa80c6f.exe [522624/522624] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2440591-x86-rus_1e8eef95b510014808b79ac0126056164fa80c6f.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:48 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/01/windowsxp-kb977914-x86-rus_848dd3b12a31b336356cd5ace0511552576c407b.exe [579960/579960] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb977914-x86-rus_848dd3b12a31b336356cd5ace0511552576c407b.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:49 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/07/windowsxp-kb960859-x86-rus_59be10809e44856de544b174c2be2ca71ac3c51d.exe [567672/567672] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb960859-x86-rus_59be10809e44856de544b174c2be2ca71ac3c51d.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:52 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/12/windowsxp-kb2419632-x86-rus_cc37126cddba6dcf24776db225583d82eab60884.exe [1045376/1045376] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2419632-x86-rus_cc37126cddba6dcf24776db225583d82eab60884.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/07/windowsxp-kb958470-x86-rus_5061a9fae83b8be9f25d1f92d78d47836949724e.exe [1343856/1343856] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb958470-x86-rus_5061a9fae83b8be9f25d1f92d78d47836949724e.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:57 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2009/08/windowsxp-kb970653-v3-x86-rus_0521b199a58d897ced9c0ae6cbb80499b290e8b5.exe [519024/519024] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb970653-v3-x86-rus_0521b199a58d897ced9c0ae6cbb80499b290e8b5.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:42:59 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsxp-kb841533-x86-rus_72fcf1e8ce91bc27be77181f0214e99d3e030b2a.exe [724712/724712] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb841533-x86-rus_72fcf1e8ce91bc27be77181f0214e99d3e030b2a.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:00 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/08/windowsxp-kb2570947-x86-rus_dab9a3e8ab0c057665a9007830223655f0bd37cb.exe [503168/503168] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2570947-x86-rus_dab9a3e8ab0c057665a9007830223655f0bd37cb.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/windowsxp-kb2491683-x86-rus_3d99aed5f065bb97ebf957c40a95da6a9b1c1077.exe [576384/576384] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2491683-x86-rus_3d99aed5f065bb97ebf957c40a95da6a9b1c1077.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:04 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2008/07/windowsxp-kb951072-v2-x86-rus_d7a006e162842a78cc41d9c2bb79cf0902564953.exe [532520/532520] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb951072-v2-x86-rus_d7a006e162842a78cc41d9c2bb79cf0902564953.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:05 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/08/windowsxp-kb2124261-x86-rus_f36d34842466c1229d3ff15977b42c756e7901b0.exe [650112/650112] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2124261-x86-rus_f36d34842466c1229d3ff15977b42c756e7901b0.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:31 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/ie7-windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_6fb7f3da314178ee6d4771aee61b66d3d7cd6bd5.exe [9287040/9287040] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie7-windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_6fb7f3da314178ee6d4771aee61b66d3d7cd6bd5.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:36 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/02/windowsxp-kb2483614-x86-rus_988c03234a34fb0f488b7dd8a7533e44dc726781.exe [2107264/2107264] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2483614-x86-rus_988c03234a34fb0f488b7dd8a7533e44dc726781.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:38 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/01/windowsxp-kb2485663-x86-rus_f3c7ed42d2e01eb47399cdbb2d17229064ac190c.exe [628608/628608] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2485663-x86-rus_f3c7ed42d2e01eb47399cdbb2d17229064ac190c.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:40 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/08/windowsxp-kb981322-x86-rus_af00ca3b1e220758d05d3adb6a68f27a9ee9f19c.exe [672120/672120] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb981322-x86-rus_af00ca3b1e220758d05d3adb6a68f27a9ee9f19c.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:42 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/10/windowsxp-kb2544893-v2-x86-rus_58fe4d8c3a5674970a1393aab566e42a5d47e040.exe [809856/809856] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2544893-v2-x86-rus_58fe4d8c3a5674970a1393aab566e42a5d47e040.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:46 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/02/windowsxp-kb2641653-x86-rus_d61167e5414c7e3bea08e96ac27cd79e7b754cdd.exe [1462656/1462656] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2641653-x86-rus_d61167e5414c7e3bea08e96ac27cd79e7b754cdd.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:43:52 URL:http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3-19990518/cabpool/windowsxp-kb941569-x86-rus_46a7cfa113d8eeb481377e758d130df12769dd72.exe [2174528/2174528] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb941569-x86-rus_46a7cfa113d8eeb481377e758d130df12769dd72.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:44:19 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/07/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb973540-x86-rus_7606db6aae4712a681c428c50f546b1b98aaf3e2.exe [10024336/10024336] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb973540-x86-rus_7606db6aae4712a681c428c50f546b1b98aaf3e2.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:44:23 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/windowsxp-kb2296011-x86-rus_1f371cd654df42030b407a2615efe4b503a080d6.exe [1101696/1101696] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2296011-x86-rus_1f371cd654df42030b407a2615efe4b503a080d6.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:44:24 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/08/windowsxp-kb2347290-x86-rus_5de56f95ec2e57a05b2a15f2a5aa1032cd96eebd.exe [524160/524160] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2347290-x86-rus_5de56f95ec2e57a05b2a15f2a5aa1032cd96eebd.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:44:27 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2011/03/ie8-windowsxp-kb2510531-x86-rus_12f71fc148dc9d73a0ccf59b7db1a1bc7faa9dea.exe [981376/981376] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie8-windowsxp-kb2510531-x86-rus_12f71fc148dc9d73a0ccf59b7db1a1bc7faa9dea.exe" [1]
2012-04-25 14:44:28 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2009/11/windowsxp-kb976098-v2-x86-rus_b931db1b732f4bfb576667284d72fc4b55872923.exe [519544/519544] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb976098-v2-x86-rus_b931db1b732f4bfb576667284d72fc4b55872923.exe" [1]
25.04.2012 14:44:28,46 - Info: Downloaded/validated 143 dynamically determined updates for wxp rus 
25.04.2012 14:44:30,29 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp rus 
25.04.2012 14:44:30,29 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp rus 
25.04.2012 14:44:34,54 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp rus 
25.04.2012 14:44:38,48 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp rus 
25.04.2012 14:44:38,50 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for wxp rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
25.04.2012 14:44:38,62 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.3.1) for o2k3 rus 
25.04.2012 14:44:38,62 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
25.04.2012 14:44:38,62 - Info: Option /verify detected 
25.04.2012 14:44:38,64 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
25.04.2012 14:44:38,67 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
25.04.2012 14:44:38,68 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 14:44:39,71 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 14:44:39,71 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 14:44:39,71 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
25.04.2012 14:44:40,53 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:44:43,26 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
25.04.2012 14:44:43,26 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:44:43,26 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:44:47,85 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:44:48,03 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
25.04.2012 14:44:48,03 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:44:48,03 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
25.04.2012 14:44:48,57 - Info: Determined statical update urls for ofc rus 
25.04.2012 14:44:49,93 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
25.04.2012 14:45:04,12 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for ofc rus 
25.04.2012 14:48:41,43 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for ofc rus 
2012-04-25 14:48:41 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/07/snapview_2d4c4ed691ab94d6a84bfb0f52309d772ae09b81.cab [75582/75582] -> "../client/ofc/rus/snapview_2d4c4ed691ab94d6a84bfb0f52309d772ae09b81.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:48:42 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/11/msconv_58b9d893fcbd1ca9ff21a4e974bfc6bd4f4b8584.cab [411604/411604] -> "../client/ofc/rus/msconv_58b9d893fcbd1ca9ff21a4e974bfc6bd4f4b8584.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:48:44 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/12/gpfilt_da000b545234a94b1a2afcbd985bab61c4f0fd6d.cab [761933/761933] -> "../client/ofc/rus/gpfilt_da000b545234a94b1a2afcbd985bab61c4f0fd6d.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:48:44 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2008/08/snapview_bcd78901d52b9332f093dc40107271e760df71db.cab [73771/73771] -> "../client/ofc/rus/snapview_bcd78901d52b9332f093dc40107271e760df71db.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:48:48 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/olkintl_f93ad8749b84e27b201615f918bd35548caef3a7.cab [1272436/1272436] -> "../client/ofc/rus/olkintl_f93ad8749b84e27b201615f918bd35548caef3a7.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:48:49 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/11/msconv_bb93fe881a99bdd12a5a71c254b9cc8ec11341db.cab [504048/504048] -> "../client/ofc/rus/msconv_bb93fe881a99bdd12a5a71c254b9cc8ec11341db.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:48:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/12/gpfilt_e2db4c4292e3a203dd3ae9a5911896a415400f3a.cab [730583/730583] -> "../client/ofc/rus/gpfilt_e2db4c4292e3a203dd3ae9a5911896a415400f3a.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:49:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/olkintl_aa21542d7179c037cdecf3f68c5682cddadcfe94.cab [3960791/3960791] -> "../client/ofc/rus/olkintl_aa21542d7179c037cdecf3f68c5682cddadcfe94.cab" [1]
2012-04-25 14:49:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2009/05/works432_ad9c3b413aa4b156e842af47902d7912171b9756.cab [141666/141666] -> "../client/ofc/rus/works432_ad9c3b413aa4b156e842af47902d7912171b9756.cab" [1]
25.04.2012 14:49:02,82 - Info: Downloaded/validated 9 dynamically determined updates for ofc rus 
25.04.2012 14:49:02,96 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc rus 
25.04.2012 14:49:02,96 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc rus 
25.04.2012 14:49:03,73 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc rus 
25.04.2012 14:49:04,18 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc rus 
25.04.2012 14:49:05,70 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
25.04.2012 14:49:05,78 - Info: Determined statical update urls for o2k3 rus 
25.04.2012 14:49:07,18 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
25.04.2012 14:54:26,67 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for o2k3 rus 
25.04.2012 14:54:26,68 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for o2k3 rus 
25.04.2012 14:54:26,68 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for o2k3 rus 
25.04.2012 14:54:27,54 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for o2k3 rus 
25.04.2012 14:54:28,84 - Info: Created integrity database for o2k3 rus 
25.04.2012 14:54:28,85 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for o2k3 rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
25.04.2012 14:54:28,95 - Info: Starting ISO image creation for rus /includedotnet        
25.04.2012 14:55:09,85 - Info: Created ISO image ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86.iso 
25.04.2012 14:55:09,85 - Info: Created message digest file ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86-hashes.txt 
25.04.2012 14:55:35,25 - Info: Ending ISO image creation for rus         
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
09.05.2012 10:56:15,84 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.3.1) for ofc glb 
09.05.2012 10:56:15,84 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
09.05.2012 10:56:15,84 - Info: Option /verify detected 
09.05.2012 10:56:15,84 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
09.05.2012 10:56:16,10 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
09.05.2012 10:56:16,25 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 10:57:43,70 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 10:57:43,70 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 10:57:43,70 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 10:57:44,64 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
09.05.2012 10:57:50,76 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
09.05.2012 10:57:50,79 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for dotnet x86-glb 
09.05.2012 10:57:54,85 - Info: Determined statical update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
09.05.2012 10:58:28,78 - Info: Determined superseded updates 
09.05.2012 10:58:35,01 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
09.05.2012 10:58:35,62 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
2012-05-09 10:59:40 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/ndp40-kb2604121-x86_5ba2f9d2a8a395d125d7c3844cb489697664de2b.exe [23899240/23899240] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2604121-x86_5ba2f9d2a8a395d125d7c3844cb489697664de2b.exe" [1]
2012-05-09 11:00:23 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/ndp30sp2-kb2604110-x86_2bf71a9477e1b0d8e9ce9d44bc2386d7dbc1f0cf.exe [16022448/16022448] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp30sp2-kb2604110-x86_2bf71a9477e1b0d8e9ce9d44bc2386d7dbc1f0cf.exe" [1]
2012-05-09 11:01:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/ndp20sp2-kb2604092-x86_8ffc64599603264e79a0caaaf51e3393942fae06.exe [20058224/20058224] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb2604092-x86_8ffc64599603264e79a0caaaf51e3393942fae06.exe" [1]
2012-05-09 11:02:05 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/ndp30sp2-kb2656407-x86_2e563a1a6507580a2ac8b8941779ce26bd9508e2.exe [16828336/16828336] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp30sp2-kb2656407-x86_2e563a1a6507580a2ac8b8941779ce26bd9508e2.exe" [1]
2012-05-09 11:02:07 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/ndp35sp1-kb2604111-x86_4c2840092b5593dee6e81870f07803a3346ae74d.exe [838768/838768] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp35sp1-kb2604111-x86_4c2840092b5593dee6e81870f07803a3346ae74d.exe" [1]
2012-05-09 11:02:32 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/ndp40-kb2656405-x86_e7bcd125f900e9d021969f36e260843467e8a402.exe [9146984/9146984] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2656405-x86_e7bcd125f900e9d021969f36e260843467e8a402.exe" [1]
09.05.2012 11:02:33,70 - Info: Downloaded/validated 26 dynamically determined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
09.05.2012 11:02:33,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb2518864-x86_8bdc48b78b2e0123141bd2ff4c5e42be4b33af91.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:33,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb2572073-x86_4ad74bba2900758125d10ae429f99d9552b08df3.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:33,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb2633880-x86_0083ffdd22c91bcdf17c7cb3eb013885c8a00caa.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:33,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2518870-x86_42ed6547df9927704552b65505ed7dd76b363be6.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:33,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2572078-x86_9ae8fe7992049bb05ffc296ec7679f1060b59481.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:33,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2633870-x86_9d6586cefc2d23c4008133a94642aeff4d168128.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:34,15 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for dotnet x86-glb 
09.05.2012 11:02:34,15 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for dotnet x86-glb 
09.05.2012 11:02:36,12 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for dotnet x86-glb 
09.05.2012 11:02:36,96 - Info: Created integrity database for dotnet x86-glb 
09.05.2012 11:02:37,03 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
09.05.2012 11:02:37,03 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:02:37,03 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:02:41,60 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.EXE 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.EXE to vcredist2005_x64.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2008_x64.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2010_x64.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.EXE 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.EXE to vcredist2005_x86.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2008_x86.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:42,31 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2010_x86.exe 
09.05.2012 11:02:43,03 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for C++ Runtime Libraries 
09.05.2012 11:02:43,14 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for C++ Runtime Libraries 
09.05.2012 11:02:43,14 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:02:43,14 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:02:43,73 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc glb 
09.05.2012 11:02:57,07 - Info: Determined statical update urls for ofc glb 
09.05.2012 11:02:58,90 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
09.05.2012 11:03:23,31 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for ofc glb 
09.05.2012 11:03:25,09 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for ofc glb 
2012-05-09 11:04:22 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/excel-x-none_efe9948d82dfd419d0cf40aa4c0d1912104a50e8.cab [21399406/21399406] -> "../client/ofc/glb/excel-x-none_efe9948d82dfd419d0cf40aa4c0d1912104a50e8.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:04:47 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/excel-x-none_1462de7536315146ca3327b021d6cc9b92427fd8.cab [8931062/8931062] -> "../client/ofc/glb/excel-x-none_1462de7536315146ca3327b021d6cc9b92427fd8.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:05:01 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/excel_44ccf84a02dbbbaa57a7ef33a3157ad33f264cb8.cab [5113960/5113960] -> "../client/ofc/glb/excel_44ccf84a02dbbbaa57a7ef33a3157ad33f264cb8.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:05:08 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/ogl-x-none_7f6ad9f5eeaee29f1d68a6e3063cbbf6701de17c.cab [1876418/1876418] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ogl-x-none_7f6ad9f5eeaee29f1d68a6e3063cbbf6701de17c.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:06:20 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/excel-x-none_9d84e70e1da475fc1bc5b694c216fa3c4f5e45a5.cab [26337826/26337826] -> "../client/ofc/glb/excel-x-none_9d84e70e1da475fc1bc5b694c216fa3c4f5e45a5.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:06:26 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/wordconv-x-none_7c49a01cbd75c3178564614f32f1747ada3b5d93.cab [2113952/2113952] -> "../client/ofc/glb/wordconv-x-none_7c49a01cbd75c3178564614f32f1747ada3b5d93.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:06:30 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/graph-x-none_227b016896b8df0fbaf847d9efef99c64e61e4e9.cab [1241856/1241856] -> "../client/ofc/glb/graph-x-none_227b016896b8df0fbaf847d9efef99c64e61e4e9.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:06:32 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/ogl-x-none_7e71b96dee46deb975ba37f508d7942686defd88.cab [1020546/1020546] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ogl-x-none_7e71b96dee46deb975ba37f508d7942686defd88.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:06:36 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/ogl-x-none_b4aca04df23a76faa42fb117c71d0657241c492d.cab [941742/941742] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ogl-x-none_b4aca04df23a76faa42fb117c71d0657241c492d.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:06:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/xlconv-x-none_dbec19c9e6e336c42d6ee6a05f904f4c8809d0ed.cab [7754272/7754272] -> "../client/ofc/glb/xlconv-x-none_dbec19c9e6e336c42d6ee6a05f904f4c8809d0ed.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:07:05 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/graph-x-none_d24ba1419f543bd3bb093c69692e0a4a30b03154.cab [2990972/2990972] -> "../client/ofc/glb/graph-x-none_d24ba1419f543bd3bb093c69692e0a4a30b03154.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:07:09 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/graph-x-none_5df373440beed2576fe78d0ef0ebc6b90db3fc8c.cab [1781188/1781188] -> "../client/ofc/glb/graph-x-none_5df373440beed2576fe78d0ef0ebc6b90db3fc8c.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:07:35 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/vviewer-x-none_e0443719ba94f5a53089f027b20c068b4b5be2bd.cab [9497650/9497650] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vviewer-x-none_e0443719ba94f5a53089f027b20c068b4b5be2bd.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:07:40 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/mdivwctl-x-none_dba4c97c15c18bd37b7bf8b0a77bbc041a3f1493.cab [1763194/1763194] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mdivwctl-x-none_dba4c97c15c18bd37b7bf8b0a77bbc041a3f1493.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:07:44 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/gdiplus_bd6443a08c637d5fcbf9e76638defcb6f6567fda.cab [1296243/1296243] -> "../client/ofc/glb/gdiplus_bd6443a08c637d5fcbf9e76638defcb6f6567fda.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:07:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/vviewer-x-none_0dbaa8870c042c1a99faa4c5425d311252c34984.cab [4567276/4567276] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vviewer-x-none_0dbaa8870c042c1a99faa4c5425d311252c34984.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:08:12 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/winword_99466e1b978f41bb9c991c88d69a6dfb8543cc04.cab [5863479/5863479] -> "../client/ofc/glb/winword_99466e1b978f41bb9c991c88d69a6dfb8543cc04.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:08:30 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/xlview-x-none_ee9552ca36a6e996954467ffbd3229859242746e.cab [6521306/6521306] -> "../client/ofc/glb/xlview-x-none_ee9552ca36a6e996954467ffbd3229859242746e.cab" [1]
2012-05-09 11:08:55 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/word-x-none_e79ba11e1f329cbda78bb34516bf85b2075cebd9.cab [9344174/9344174] -> "../client/ofc/glb/word-x-none_e79ba11e1f329cbda78bb34516bf85b2075cebd9.cab" [1]
09.05.2012 11:08:56,21 - Info: Downloaded/validated 93 dynamically determined updates for ofc glb 
09.05.2012 11:08:56,21 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\excel-x-none_12e7542e6df694edda5ba2526527a9dc23ed2d5c.cab 
09.05.2012 11:08:56,21 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\excel-x-none_7d714623ba14d471475d1bc54baaf4d05c529960.cab 
09.05.2012 11:08:56,21 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\excel_e5f59dde30cab4b8c76638493c85ef6a88199136.cab 
09.05.2012 11:08:56,21 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\gdiplus_32bfcbdf39ffc80a7a599bc807e77a9a914e6d47.cab 
09.05.2012 11:08:56,21 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\vviewer-x-none_39c8705cb3919f9f4808ab51b962b98cf7157477.cab 
09.05.2012 11:08:56,21 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\vviewer-x-none_dd5c292ea0202ebcf88336d8bdf1926364307cf8.cab 
09.05.2012 11:08:56,21 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\winword_e5a3d8e43a4c2183308395b5d840e0f6e1c45dbd.cab 
09.05.2012 11:08:57,50 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc glb 
09.05.2012 11:08:57,50 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:02,95 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:05,45 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:05,46 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for ofc glb 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
09.05.2012 11:09:05,62 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.3.1) for wxp rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:05,62 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
09.05.2012 11:09:05,64 - Info: Option /verify detected 
09.05.2012 11:09:05,64 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
09.05.2012 11:09:05,68 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
09.05.2012 11:09:05,75 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 11:09:06,60 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 11:09:06,60 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 11:09:06,60 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 11:09:07,46 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:09:10,21 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
09.05.2012 11:09:10,21 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:09:10,21 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:09:14,73 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:09:14,92 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
09.05.2012 11:09:14,92 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:09:14,92 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:09:15,45 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:16,68 - Info: Determined statical update urls for win glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:18,56 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
09.05.2012 11:09:24,64 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for win glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:25,21 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for win glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:25,34 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 dynamically determined updates for win glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:25,37 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:25,37 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:26,14 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:27,26 - Info: Created integrity database for win glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:27,26 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:27,93 - Info: Determined statical update urls for win rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:29,65 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
09.05.2012 11:09:36,29 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for win rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:36,85 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for win rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:39,78 - Info: Downloaded/validated 13 dynamically determined updates for win rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:39,93 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:39,93 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:40,37 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:40,46 - Info: Created integrity database for win rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:40,46 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:40,71 - Info: Determined statical update urls for wxp glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:42,50 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
09.05.2012 11:09:44,32 - Info: Downloaded/validated 3 statically defined updates for wxp glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:44,37 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:44,37 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:44,79 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:44,87 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp glb 
09.05.2012 11:09:44,89 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:54,31 - Info: Determined statical update urls for wxp rus 
09.05.2012 11:09:56,20 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
09.05.2012 11:10:02,42 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for wxp rus 
09.05.2012 11:10:04,79 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for wxp rus 
2012-05-09 11:10:10 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/windowsxp-kb2686509-x86-rus_5f2000858b06b5727aaac692f4f100f4aaed6504.exe [506624/506624] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2686509-x86-rus_5f2000858b06b5727aaac692f4f100f4aaed6504.exe" [1]
2012-05-09 11:10:13 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/windowsxp-kb2660649-x86-rus_fe9c51927ecaa1747c90a8902371bdadf75036fe.exe [1142144/1142144] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2660649-x86-rus_fe9c51927ecaa1747c90a8902371bdadf75036fe.exe" [1]
2012-05-09 11:10:31 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/03/windowsxp-kb2659262-x86-rus_cfc2bf24d255e6b6730f4c436531f6e55793bd19.exe [1317248/1317248] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2659262-x86-rus_cfc2bf24d255e6b6730f4c436531f6e55793bd19.exe" [1]
2012-05-09 11:10:35 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2012/05/windowsxp-kb2695962-x86-rus_d07b655d530b1f8d320f8b8ee8bbed729419bb0f.exe [508800/508800] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2695962-x86-rus_d07b655d530b1f8d320f8b8ee8bbed729419bb0f.exe" [1]
2012-05-09 11:10:45 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/windowsxp-kb2676562-x86-rus_bbc91464cfa58cfec276b0a3b95884b595711e70.exe [3221888/3221888] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2676562-x86-rus_bbc91464cfa58cfec276b0a3b95884b595711e70.exe" [1]
09.05.2012 11:10:49,60 - Info: Downloaded/validated 144 dynamically determined updates for wxp rus 
09.05.2012 11:10:49,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2412687-x86-rus_2cb6f479829931b7f9341c2c2b761f5a8bdb5801.exe 
09.05.2012 11:10:49,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2633171-x86-rus_d88cd9d4687d01cf5949aa9817a199c7886e959c.exe 
09.05.2012 11:10:49,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2641653-x86-rus_d61167e5414c7e3bea08e96ac27cd79e7b754cdd.exe 
09.05.2012 11:10:49,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2647518-x86-rus_06626bd85e05083f1c7426a46c3b8b6bf4b8f127.exe 
09.05.2012 11:10:51,59 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp rus 
09.05.2012 11:10:51,59 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp rus 
09.05.2012 11:10:55,68 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp rus 
09.05.2012 11:10:59,64 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp rus 
09.05.2012 11:10:59,70 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for wxp rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
09.05.2012 11:10:59,75 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.3.1) for o2k3 rus 
09.05.2012 11:10:59,75 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
09.05.2012 11:10:59,76 - Info: Option /verify detected 
09.05.2012 11:10:59,76 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
09.05.2012 11:10:59,84 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
09.05.2012 11:10:59,85 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 11:11:00,73 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 11:11:00,73 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 11:11:00,73 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
09.05.2012 11:11:01,56 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:11:04,31 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
09.05.2012 11:11:04,31 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:11:04,31 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:11:08,85 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:11:09,04 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
09.05.2012 11:11:09,04 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:11:09,04 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
09.05.2012 11:11:09,57 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:11,04 - Info: Determined statical update urls for ofc rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:12,73 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
09.05.2012 11:11:27,79 - Info: Determined dynamical update urls for ofc rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:28,89 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for ofc rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:30,78 - Info: Downloaded/validated 9 dynamically determined updates for ofc rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:30,90 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:30,90 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:31,60 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:32,06 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:33,79 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
09.05.2012 11:11:33,81 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for o2k3 rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:35,17 - Info: Determined statical update urls for o2k3 rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:36,78 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
09.05.2012 11:11:37,37 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for o2k3 rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:37,39 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for o2k3 rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:37,39 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for o2k3 rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:38,20 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for o2k3 rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:39,51 - Info: Created integrity database for o2k3 rus 
09.05.2012 11:11:39,51 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for o2k3 rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
09.05.2012 11:11:39,59 - Info: Starting ISO image creation for rus /includedotnet        
09.05.2012 11:12:21,15 - Info: Created ISO image ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86.iso 
09.05.2012 11:12:21,15 - Info: Created message digest file ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86-hashes.txt 
09.05.2012 11:12:47,54 - Info: Ending ISO image creation for rus         
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
13.06.2012 16:06:35,21 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update self update 
13.06.2012 16:06:35,42 - Info: Downloaded most recent released version of WSUS Offline Update 
13.06.2012 16:06:35,42 - Info: Downloaded hash file of most recent WSUS Offline Update version 
13.06.2012 16:06:35,42 - Info: Verified integrity of wsusoffline732.zip 
13.06.2012 16:06:35,42 - Info: Unpacked wsusoffline732.zip 
13.06.2012 16:06:35,42 - Info: Deleted wsusoffline732.zip 
13.06.2012 16:06:35,42 - Info: Deleted wsusoffline732_hashes.txt 
13.06.2012 16:06:58,29 - Info: Updated WSUS Offline Update 
13.06.2012 16:06:58,29 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update self update 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
13.06.2012 16:07:31,03 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.3.2) for ofc glb 
13.06.2012 16:07:31,03 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
13.06.2012 16:07:31,04 - Info: Option /verify detected 
13.06.2012 16:07:31,04 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
13.06.2012 16:07:31,23 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
13.06.2012 16:07:31,26 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:09:00,04 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:09:00,06 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:09:00,06 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:09:01,12 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:09:06,71 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
13.06.2012 16:09:06,73 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for dotnet x86-glb 
13.06.2012 16:09:11,67 - Info: Determined static update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
13.06.2012 16:10:34,70 - Info: Determined superseded updates 
13.06.2012 16:10:40,31 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
13.06.2012 16:10:40,62 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
2012-06-13 16:10:44 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/ndp20sp2-kb2656369-v2-x86_97eb36d981d684069437edf88e3ec0390e8a868a.exe [1166784/1166784] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb2656369-v2-x86_97eb36d981d684069437edf88e3ec0390e8a868a.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:10:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/ndp40-kb2686827-x86_54455c5fd1f76ef694ccc06328db424fc1bc19bf.exe [4354152/4354152] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2686827-x86_54455c5fd1f76ef694ccc06328db424fc1bc19bf.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:11:01 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/ndp40-kb2656368-v2-x86_73e256a98763089dd8bbbd11eaddecb284683b8f.exe [1739184/1739184] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp40-kb2656368-v2-x86_73e256a98763089dd8bbbd11eaddecb284683b8f.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:11:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/ndp20sp2-kb2686828-x86_0916b140a156bd6cea19c2f7431bc63060bce7d3.exe [6381688/6381688] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp20sp2-kb2686828-x86_0916b140a156bd6cea19c2f7431bc63060bce7d3.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:11:34 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/ndp1.1sp1-kb2656370-x86_7ca74eead640ccac14da81b487618089b3b488cd.exe [5688416/5688416] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp1.1sp1-kb2656370-x86_7ca74eead640ccac14da81b487618089b3b488cd.exe" [1]
13.06.2012 16:11:34,37 - Info: Downloaded/validated 28 dynamically determined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
13.06.2012 16:11:34,37 - Info: Deleted ..\client\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp1.1sp1-kb2656370-x86_bf49909ce752e055c371e276a09e60765239945b.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:34,37 - Info: Deleted ..\client\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb2656369-x86_c338e7adabe1d9ff2f55afcae55ad9a7301ad8ef.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:34,37 - Info: Deleted ..\client\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2656368-x86_7155b12e9d5677b1678de99f04c71b6285add9fa.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:34,92 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for dotnet x86-glb 
13.06.2012 16:11:34,92 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for dotnet x86-glb 
13.06.2012 16:11:37,00 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for dotnet x86-glb 
13.06.2012 16:11:37,92 - Info: Created integrity database for dotnet x86-glb 
13.06.2012 16:11:38,00 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
13.06.2012 16:11:38,00 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:11:38,00 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:11:42,56 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.EXE 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.EXE to vcredist2005_x64.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2008_x64.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2010_x64.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.EXE 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.EXE to vcredist2005_x86.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2008_x86.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:43,32 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2010_x86.exe 
13.06.2012 16:11:44,07 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for C++ Runtime Libraries 
13.06.2012 16:11:44,21 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for C++ Runtime Libraries 
13.06.2012 16:11:44,21 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:11:44,21 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:11:44,79 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc glb 
13.06.2012 16:12:02,35 - Info: Determined static update urls for ofc glb 
13.06.2012 16:12:05,51 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
13.06.2012 16:12:39,07 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for ofc glb 
13.06.2012 16:12:39,78 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for ofc glb 
2012-06-13 16:12:48 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/vbe6_8ccccd07ad7eead2fa9b491623e9909278f0140c.cab [1714670/1714670] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vbe6_8ccccd07ad7eead2fa9b491623e9909278f0140c.cab" [1]
2012-06-13 16:12:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/vbe6-x-none_387799526292160643a30b9777d179426fc96097.cab [1426574/1426574] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vbe6-x-none_387799526292160643a30b9777d179426fc96097.cab" [1]
13.06.2012 16:12:58,70 - Info: Downloaded/validated 93 dynamically determined updates for ofc glb 
13.06.2012 16:12:58,70 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\dlc_489609b495e8a43098d85a4e5bcc65e5b2f48bbc.cab 
13.06.2012 16:12:58,70 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\vbe6_d4ddfb2723835e96dfb70975317237af9d51ad6e.cab 
13.06.2012 16:13:00,35 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:00,35 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:05,71 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:08,21 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:08,25 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for ofc glb 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
13.06.2012 16:13:08,39 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.3.2) for wxp rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:08,39 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
13.06.2012 16:13:08,39 - Info: Option /verify detected 
13.06.2012 16:13:08,39 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
13.06.2012 16:13:08,54 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
13.06.2012 16:13:08,59 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:13:10,09 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:13:10,09 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:13:10,09 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:13:10,98 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:13:13,73 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
13.06.2012 16:13:13,73 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:13:13,73 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:13:18,29 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:13:18,48 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
13.06.2012 16:13:18,48 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:13:18,48 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:13:19,04 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:20,29 - Info: Determined static update urls for win glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:22,07 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
13.06.2012 16:13:27,70 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for win glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:28,01 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for win glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:28,14 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 dynamically determined updates for win glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:28,20 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:28,20 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:28,98 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:30,10 - Info: Created integrity database for win glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:30,12 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:30,81 - Info: Determined static update urls for win rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:32,56 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
13.06.2012 16:13:38,50 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for win rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:38,68 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for win rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:41,28 - Info: Downloaded/validated 13 dynamically determined updates for win rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:41,54 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:41,54 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:42,04 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:42,14 - Info: Created integrity database for win rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:42,17 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:42,46 - Info: Determined static update urls for wxp glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:43,96 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
13.06.2012 16:13:44,35 - Info: Downloaded/validated 3 statically defined updates for wxp glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:44,40 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:44,40 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:44,70 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:44,78 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp glb 
13.06.2012 16:13:44,81 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:53,54 - Info: Determined static update urls for wxp rus 
13.06.2012 16:13:55,34 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
13.06.2012 16:14:01,09 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for wxp rus 
13.06.2012 16:14:03,31 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for wxp rus 
2012-06-13 16:14:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/windowsxp-kb2699988-x86-rus_b67b100a68bfe5c18c48beb99f34d5df65b4fb1e.exe [3960576/3960576] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2699988-x86-rus_b67b100a68bfe5c18c48beb99f34d5df65b4fb1e.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:14:24 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/windowsxp-kb2707511-x86-rus_275c65277778a495d6e2da5aa3dd0d5711a29fc8.exe [2281216/2281216] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2707511-x86-rus_275c65277778a495d6e2da5aa3dd0d5711a29fc8.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:14:50 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/ie7-windowsxp-kb2699988-x86-rus_f2d3a09faa78cf8c9caebe7191a5b37583ba65f9.exe [9306880/9306880] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie7-windowsxp-kb2699988-x86-rus_f2d3a09faa78cf8c9caebe7191a5b37583ba65f9.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:14:51 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/windowsxp-kb2685939-x86-rus_300f77f0baba61de22e63b81b080c3af293ce200.exe [571136/571136] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2685939-x86-rus_300f77f0baba61de22e63b81b080c3af293ce200.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:15:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/windowsxp-kb2709162-x86-rus_8b24177d7ab993ca8988faaecbe0940444585dcb.exe [1464576/1464576] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2709162-x86-rus_8b24177d7ab993ca8988faaecbe0940444585dcb.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:15:34 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/ie8-windowsxp-kb2699988-x86-rus_1271c5343f3c1d5f9aefba0da3e02ebee89cf141.exe [10751232/10751232] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie8-windowsxp-kb2699988-x86-rus_1271c5343f3c1d5f9aefba0da3e02ebee89cf141.exe" [1]
2012-06-13 16:15:36 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/05/windowsxp-kb2686509-x86-rus_670be67aa3c6e316138007e63ad5e28ed0c37e0a.exe [507136/507136] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2686509-x86-rus_670be67aa3c6e316138007e63ad5e28ed0c37e0a.exe" [1]
13.06.2012 16:15:41,01 - Info: Downloaded/validated 147 dynamically determined updates for wxp rus 
13.06.2012 16:15:41,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\ie7-windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_6fb7f3da314178ee6d4771aee61b66d3d7cd6bd5.exe 
13.06.2012 16:15:41,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\ie8-windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_e8c93ff7a71a0be9d9ae7ce446a2751ec0205354.exe 
13.06.2012 16:15:41,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2621440-x86-rus_4fb35aaf406a4c44fd2bd0ce2a9724e489c8b05a.exe 
13.06.2012 16:15:41,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_04b181b99749b7e73582c3561904ad2d9e4ff438.exe 
13.06.2012 16:15:43,78 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp rus 
13.06.2012 16:15:43,78 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp rus 
13.06.2012 16:15:48,07 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp rus 
13.06.2012 16:15:52,04 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp rus 
13.06.2012 16:15:52,07 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for wxp rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
13.06.2012 16:15:52,15 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.3.2) for o2k3 rus 
13.06.2012 16:15:52,15 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
13.06.2012 16:15:52,15 - Info: Option /verify detected 
13.06.2012 16:15:52,17 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
13.06.2012 16:15:52,21 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
13.06.2012 16:15:52,23 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:15:53,04 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:15:53,04 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:15:53,04 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
13.06.2012 16:15:53,89 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:15:56,64 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
13.06.2012 16:15:56,65 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:15:56,65 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:16:01,25 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:16:01,43 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
13.06.2012 16:16:01,43 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:16:01,43 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
13.06.2012 16:16:02,00 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:03,14 - Info: Determined static update urls for ofc rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:04,93 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
13.06.2012 16:16:28,76 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for ofc rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:29,14 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for ofc rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:30,15 - Info: Downloaded/validated 9 dynamically determined updates for ofc rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:30,34 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:30,34 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:31,06 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:31,51 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:33,21 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
13.06.2012 16:16:33,21 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for o2k3 rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:34,60 - Info: Determined static update urls for o2k3 rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:36,21 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
13.06.2012 16:16:36,37 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for o2k3 rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:36,40 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for o2k3 rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:36,40 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for o2k3 rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:37,23 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for o2k3 rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:38,54 - Info: Created integrity database for o2k3 rus 
13.06.2012 16:16:38,56 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for o2k3 rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
13.06.2012 16:16:38,64 - Info: Starting ISO image creation for rus /includedotnet        
13.06.2012 16:17:24,17 - Info: Created ISO image ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86.iso 
13.06.2012 16:17:24,18 - Info: Created message digest file ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86-hashes.txt 
13.06.2012 16:17:50,96 - Info: Ending ISO image creation for rus         
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
02.08.2012 20:24:14,46 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update self update 
02.08.2012 20:24:14,70 - Info: Downloaded most recent released version of WSUS Offline Update 
02.08.2012 20:24:14,70 - Info: Downloaded hash file of most recent WSUS Offline Update version 
02.08.2012 20:24:14,70 - Info: Verified integrity of wsusoffline74.zip 
02.08.2012 20:24:14,70 - Info: Unpacked wsusoffline74.zip 
02.08.2012 20:24:14,70 - Info: Deleted wsusoffline74.zip 
02.08.2012 20:24:14,70 - Info: Deleted wsusoffline74_hashes.txt 
02.08.2012 20:24:21,43 - Info: Updated WSUS Offline Update 
02.08.2012 20:24:21,43 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update self update 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
02.08.2012 20:25:28,00 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.4) for ofc glb 
02.08.2012 20:25:28,00 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
02.08.2012 20:25:28,01 - Info: Option /verify detected 
02.08.2012 20:25:28,01 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
02.08.2012 20:25:28,20 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
02.08.2012 20:25:28,21 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:26:58,18 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:26:58,18 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:26:58,18 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:26:59,43 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:27:04,04 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
02.08.2012 20:27:04,04 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for dotnet x86-glb 
02.08.2012 20:27:10,25 - Info: Determined static update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:02,59 - Info: Determined superseded updates 
02.08.2012 20:28:08,34 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:08,68 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:12,82 - Info: Downloaded/validated 28 dynamically determined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:13,31 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for dotnet x86-glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:13,31 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for dotnet x86-glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:15,40 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for dotnet x86-glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:16,28 - Info: Created integrity database for dotnet x86-glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:16,35 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
02.08.2012 20:28:16,35 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:28:16,35 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,01 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.EXE 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.EXE to vcredist2005_x64.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2008_x64.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2010_x64.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.EXE 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.EXE to vcredist2005_x86.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2008_x86.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:21,81 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2010_x86.exe 
02.08.2012 20:28:23,53 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for C++ Runtime Libraries 
02.08.2012 20:28:23,67 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for C++ Runtime Libraries 
02.08.2012 20:28:23,67 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:28:23,67 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:28:24,26 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:41,09 - Info: Determined static update urls for ofc glb 
02.08.2012 20:28:43,46 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
02.08.2012 20:29:19,25 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for ofc glb 
02.08.2012 20:29:21,04 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for ofc glb 
2012-08-02 20:29:33 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/ace-x-none_4cd80e7ec7675ffdd261b6c0e9934530edb12da1.cab [4960604/4960604] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ace-x-none_4cd80e7ec7675ffdd261b6c0e9934530edb12da1.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:29:47 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/ipeditor-x-none_6eb38f0dc0cc32bc7c56d363db19be9b7ff722e0.cab [2600070/2600070] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ipeditor-x-none_6eb38f0dc0cc32bc7c56d363db19be9b7ff722e0.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:29:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/infopath-x-none_193bff221d203cfdae9599ed0b4cdc6f4cdc9cc6.cab [3233538/3233538] -> "../client/ofc/glb/infopath-x-none_193bff221d203cfdae9599ed0b4cdc6f4cdc9cc6.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:30:06 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/ipeditor-x-none_c4e44a39710f8c3e19370c54f89a4dd0144f805f.cab [3631908/3631908] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ipeditor-x-none_c4e44a39710f8c3e19370c54f89a4dd0144f805f.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:30:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/ace-x-none_4ad1205c3ef72aded233bea5351e13221cfb725c.cab [4434544/4434544] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ace-x-none_4ad1205c3ef72aded233bea5351e13221cfb725c.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:30:27 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/infopath-x-none_cf02bda6e43cd0595952d6719a0eefbc5b9291fb.cab [3095656/3095656] -> "../client/ofc/glb/infopath-x-none_cf02bda6e43cd0595952d6719a0eefbc5b9291fb.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:30:42 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/ems-x-none_5d2dc27eb2c1fa549408a20300f368a2ce3b479a.cab [4749422/4749422] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ems-x-none_5d2dc27eb2c1fa549408a20300f368a2ce3b479a.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:32:14 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/wss-x-none_916e61468449ec67525194c8665ad8b7e5c1c2ae.cab [32611146/32611146] -> "../client/ofc/glb/wss-x-none_916e61468449ec67525194c8665ad8b7e5c1c2ae.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:32:18 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/07/vbe6_8133cafbab7d563ee8e5573d0bd3acf9ad502e0a.cab [1714367/1714367] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vbe6_8133cafbab7d563ee8e5573d0bd3acf9ad502e0a.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:32:26 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/vbe7-x-none_94443580877ffcf8f1b1476e3fcd3314c93d659f.cab [1793484/1793484] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vbe7-x-none_94443580877ffcf8f1b1476e3fcd3314c93d659f.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:32:34 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/ipeditor-x-none_1fd9b065e1150b0ace1471a01c16669a89f0e7a5.cab [2285766/2285766] -> "../client/ofc/glb/ipeditor-x-none_1fd9b065e1150b0ace1471a01c16669a89f0e7a5.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:32:46 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/infopath-x-none_d2e329cf12ce5a2d8da0329785fffa71545c25c4.cab [4595324/4595324] -> "../client/ofc/glb/infopath-x-none_d2e329cf12ce5a2d8da0329785fffa71545c25c4.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:32:50 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/vbe6-x-none_47704e51b786e2913af478c2dca63743fab5d2a3.cab [1426668/1426668] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vbe6-x-none_47704e51b786e2913af478c2dca63743fab5d2a3.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:32:54 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/vbe7-x-none_d82a5789b97fe9fab9d0a67d6ce375b378479fd6.cab [1481318/1481318] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vbe7-x-none_d82a5789b97fe9fab9d0a67d6ce375b378479fd6.cab" [1]
2012-08-02 20:33:43 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/grs-x-none_a7e47c42d3c3126884e224a2cc6aa76561a31862.cab [17394526/17394526] -> "../client/ofc/glb/grs-x-none_a7e47c42d3c3126884e224a2cc6aa76561a31862.cab" [1]
02.08.2012 20:33:43,62 - Info: Downloaded/validated 100 dynamically determined updates for ofc glb 
02.08.2012 20:33:43,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\dlc-x-none_80b1d2f70368923aaf6552625a0f99bbb69ac5ba.cab 
02.08.2012 20:33:43,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\dlc-x-none_d23210644a46764d0e17127486b5322e0df361e5.cab 
02.08.2012 20:33:43,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\osrchwfe-x-none_2ea2923c174b1d834b393069c9fe8de5627602ed.cab 
02.08.2012 20:33:43,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\osrchwfe-x-none_a1f31d74c76a8b8dd0a7193566da4a7c5aa68d66.cab 
02.08.2012 20:33:43,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\pplwfe-x-none_9d084a6dd709ba439a8b995b6d6a7adcf979ac74.cab 
02.08.2012 20:33:43,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\pplwfe-x-none_c77c810091e94eeac0de782a3f0a0dcf948c5ddc.cab 
02.08.2012 20:33:43,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\vbe6-x-none_387799526292160643a30b9777d179426fc96097.cab 
02.08.2012 20:33:43,62 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\vbe6_8ccccd07ad7eead2fa9b491623e9909278f0140c.cab 
02.08.2012 20:33:45,62 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc glb 
02.08.2012 20:33:45,62 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc glb 
02.08.2012 20:33:49,89 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc glb 
02.08.2012 20:33:51,68 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc glb 
02.08.2012 20:33:51,73 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for ofc glb 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
02.08.2012 20:33:51,90 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.4) for wxp rus 
02.08.2012 20:33:51,90 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
02.08.2012 20:33:51,92 - Info: Option /verify detected 
02.08.2012 20:33:51,92 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
02.08.2012 20:33:52,01 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
02.08.2012 20:33:52,06 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:33:53,50 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:33:53,50 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:33:53,50 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:33:54,43 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:33:59,21 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
02.08.2012 20:33:59,21 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:33:59,21 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:34:03,82 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:34:04,01 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
02.08.2012 20:34:04,01 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:34:04,01 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:34:04,82 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win glb 
02.08.2012 20:34:06,07 - Info: Determined static update urls for win glb 
02.08.2012 20:34:07,84 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
02.08.2012 20:34:13,78 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for win glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:09,31 - Info: Downloaded/validated 4 statically defined updates for win glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:09,48 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 dynamically determined updates for win glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:09,57 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:09,57 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:10,54 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:11,68 - Info: Created integrity database for win glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:11,70 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:12,54 - Info: Determined static update urls for win rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:14,28 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
02.08.2012 20:35:20,40 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for win rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:20,57 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for win rus 
2012-08-02 20:35:25 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/msxml4-kb2721691-enu_0c1f17fc822acfd1fee627ba6c09c5adbf8a43fd.exe [2053704/2053704] -> "../client/win/rus/msxml4-kb2721691-enu_0c1f17fc822acfd1fee627ba6c09c5adbf8a43fd.exe" [1]
2012-08-02 20:35:29 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/msxml6-kb2721693-rus-x86_377a15c36037fa9f60eae783d8de3275cb8004bd.exe [960072/960072] -> "../client/win/rus/msxml6-kb2721693-rus-x86_377a15c36037fa9f60eae783d8de3275cb8004bd.exe" [1]
02.08.2012 20:35:29,89 - Info: Downloaded/validated 14 dynamically determined updates for win rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:29,90 - Info: Deleted ..\client\win\rus\msxml6-kb954459-rus-x86_ba55615a58f98432547691d2715c13361e5c2460.exe 
02.08.2012 20:35:30,15 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:30,15 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:30,65 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:30,76 - Info: Created integrity database for win rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:30,78 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:31,14 - Info: Determined static update urls for wxp glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:32,81 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
02.08.2012 20:35:33,23 - Info: Downloaded/validated 3 statically defined updates for wxp glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:33,29 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:33,29 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:33,81 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:33,89 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp glb 
02.08.2012 20:35:33,92 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:43,84 - Info: Determined static update urls for wxp rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:45,84 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
02.08.2012 20:35:51,79 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for wxp rus 
02.08.2012 20:35:53,65 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for wxp rus 
2012-08-02 20:35:57 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/windowsxp-kb2719985-x86-rus_46bef054d0d20c45b4b87f50e7071e6083b52b12.exe [1589208/1589208] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2719985-x86-rus_46bef054d0d20c45b4b87f50e7071e6083b52b12.exe" [1]
2012-08-02 20:36:00 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/windowsxp-kb2655992-x86-rus_37c12945fd66d180d68b15ea23b50e469d186f0a.exe [589784/589784] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2655992-x86-rus_37c12945fd66d180d68b15ea23b50e469d186f0a.exe" [1]
2012-08-02 20:36:04 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/windowsxp-kb2698365-x86-rus_0655e7ba90b5c7d754157bec08f22b7857f570b3.exe [929024/929024] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2698365-x86-rus_0655e7ba90b5c7d754157bec08f22b7857f570b3.exe" [1]
2012-08-02 20:36:14 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/windowsxp-kb2691442-x86-rus_f57ed09e027c0cdb75c3085c360e41464b4415f2.exe [3038720/3038720] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2691442-x86-rus_f57ed09e027c0cdb75c3085c360e41464b4415f2.exe" [1]
2012-08-02 20:36:31 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/06/windowsxp-kb2718523-x86-rus_1ff751f1724e102c67dccd7001df3d5893eeb68d.exe [1476088/1476088] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2718523-x86-rus_1ff751f1724e102c67dccd7001df3d5893eeb68d.exe" [1]
02.08.2012 20:36:31,70 - Info: Downloaded/validated 148 dynamically determined updates for wxp rus 
02.08.2012 20:36:31,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2079403-x86-rus_d300aaf1dd15ba08b94d5e26efcd4ad5dde6f1c9.exe 
02.08.2012 20:36:31,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2686509-x86-rus_5f2000858b06b5727aaac692f4f100f4aaed6504.exe 
02.08.2012 20:36:31,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2709162-x86-rus_8b24177d7ab993ca8988faaecbe0940444585dcb.exe 
02.08.2012 20:36:31,71 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb954459-x86-rus_447282705ee2fb26666dbba0ffb4bbe6d3d20dc4.exe 
02.08.2012 20:36:34,46 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp rus 
02.08.2012 20:36:34,46 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp rus 
02.08.2012 20:36:38,82 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp rus 
02.08.2012 20:36:42,85 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp rus 
02.08.2012 20:36:42,89 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for wxp rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
02.08.2012 20:36:43,03 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.4) for o2k3 rus 
02.08.2012 20:36:43,03 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
02.08.2012 20:36:43,04 - Info: Option /verify detected 
02.08.2012 20:36:43,04 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
02.08.2012 20:36:43,14 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
02.08.2012 20:36:43,17 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:36:44,71 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:36:44,71 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:36:44,71 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
02.08.2012 20:36:45,56 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:36:49,57 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
02.08.2012 20:36:49,57 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:36:49,57 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:36:54,15 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:36:54,32 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
02.08.2012 20:36:54,34 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:36:54,34 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
02.08.2012 20:36:54,90 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc rus 
02.08.2012 20:36:56,64 - Info: Determined static update urls for ofc rus 
02.08.2012 20:36:58,43 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
02.08.2012 20:37:22,84 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for ofc rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:23,14 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for ofc rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:24,60 - Info: Downloaded/validated 9 dynamically determined updates for ofc rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:24,81 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:24,81 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:25,59 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:26,06 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:27,82 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
02.08.2012 20:37:27,84 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for o2k3 rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:29,26 - Info: Determined static update urls for o2k3 rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:30,90 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
02.08.2012 20:37:31,06 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for o2k3 rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:31,07 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for o2k3 rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:31,09 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for o2k3 rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:32,00 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for o2k3 rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:33,34 - Info: Created integrity database for o2k3 rus 
02.08.2012 20:37:33,35 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for o2k3 rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
02.08.2012 20:37:33,45 - Info: Starting ISO image creation for rus /includedotnet        
02.08.2012 20:38:15,50 - Info: Created ISO image ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86.iso 
02.08.2012 20:38:15,50 - Info: Created message digest file ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86-hashes.txt 
02.08.2012 20:38:40,21 - Info: Ending ISO image creation for rus         
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
22.08.2012 21:26:26,50 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update self update 
22.08.2012 21:26:26,68 - Info: Downloaded most recent released version of WSUS Offline Update 
22.08.2012 21:26:26,68 - Info: Downloaded hash file of most recent WSUS Offline Update version 
22.08.2012 21:26:26,68 - Info: Verified integrity of wsusoffline742.zip 
22.08.2012 21:26:26,68 - Info: Unpacked wsusoffline742.zip 
22.08.2012 21:26:26,68 - Info: Deleted wsusoffline742.zip 
22.08.2012 21:26:26,68 - Info: Deleted wsusoffline742_hashes.txt 
22.08.2012 21:26:33,26 - Info: Updated WSUS Offline Update 
22.08.2012 21:26:33,26 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update self update 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
22.08.2012 21:26:47,50 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.4.2) for ofc glb 
22.08.2012 21:26:47,50 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
22.08.2012 21:26:47,51 - Info: Option /verify detected 
22.08.2012 21:26:47,51 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
22.08.2012 21:26:47,67 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
22.08.2012 21:26:47,70 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:28:18,67 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:28:18,68 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:28:18,68 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:28:19,60 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:28:24,67 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
22.08.2012 21:28:24,67 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for dotnet x86-glb 
22.08.2012 21:28:30,65 - Info: Determined static update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
22.08.2012 21:29:57,90 - Info: Determined superseded updates 
22.08.2012 21:30:03,48 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
22.08.2012 21:30:03,85 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
2012-08-22 21:30:08 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2010/09/ndp35sp1-kb2416473-x86_ba1edad5ea6edcde2ef26d810db2193a3ef86d0d.exe [1367912/1367912] -> "../client/dotnet/x86-glb/ndp35sp1-kb2416473-x86_ba1edad5ea6edcde2ef26d810db2193a3ef86d0d.exe" [1]
22.08.2012 21:30:10,96 - Info: Downloaded/validated 29 dynamically determined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
22.08.2012 21:30:11,46 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for dotnet x86-glb 
22.08.2012 21:30:11,46 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for dotnet x86-glb 
22.08.2012 21:30:13,51 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for dotnet x86-glb 
22.08.2012 21:30:14,40 - Info: Created integrity database for dotnet x86-glb 
22.08.2012 21:30:14,50 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
22.08.2012 21:30:14,50 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:30:14,50 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,06 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.EXE 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.EXE to vcredist2005_x64.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2008_x64.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2010_x64.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.EXE 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.EXE to vcredist2005_x86.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2008_x86.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:19,73 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2010_x86.exe 
22.08.2012 21:30:20,62 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for C++ Runtime Libraries 
22.08.2012 21:30:20,76 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for C++ Runtime Libraries 
22.08.2012 21:30:20,76 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:30:20,76 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:30:21,35 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc glb 
22.08.2012 21:30:33,96 - Info: Determined static update urls for ofc glb 
22.08.2012 21:30:35,68 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
22.08.2012 21:31:28,28 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for ofc glb 
22.08.2012 21:31:29,60 - Info: Downloaded/validated 4 statically defined updates for ofc glb 
2012-08-22 21:31:31 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/msconv97-x-none_c169b8a83d90e1ae7136a3f2abc4ac8e8c0840a8.cab [95870/95870] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msconv97-x-none_c169b8a83d90e1ae7136a3f2abc4ac8e8c0840a8.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:31:34 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/mscomctlocx-x-none_0d907bef06a847290729878736d86974a60e93ef.cab [472334/472334] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mscomctlocx-x-none_0d907bef06a847290729878736d86974a60e93ef.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:31:55 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/mso-x-none_1c0cbc2f2eed2161c625d2d4244aa288cd9a007c.cab [7763108/7763108] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mso-x-none_1c0cbc2f2eed2161c625d2d4244aa288cd9a007c.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:31:56 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/msconv97-x-none_9ce382047f6934c9e8517c408f8475b85e7f75ef.cab [102750/102750] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msconv97-x-none_9ce382047f6934c9e8517c408f8475b85e7f75ef.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:32:24 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/vviewer-x-none_9fe768b45485b6e05a1ab3327f7d4e33a1fe8a90.cab [9484438/9484438] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vviewer-x-none_9fe768b45485b6e05a1ab3327f7d4e33a1fe8a90.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:32:36 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/vviewer-x-none_8b8716a6c267a0c3b95b9becbf90aac1e6287f10.cab [4563340/4563340] -> "../client/ofc/glb/vviewer-x-none_8b8716a6c267a0c3b95b9becbf90aac1e6287f10.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:33:02 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/mso-x-none_59287f7cd1ecb05688d4cd9e580cd1e058d95c82.cab [8651620/8651620] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mso-x-none_59287f7cd1ecb05688d4cd9e580cd1e058d95c82.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:33:55 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/mso-x-none_0590b6ab308070e3a947759f16b6cd1b2a050da7.cab [18327190/18327190] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mso-x-none_0590b6ab308070e3a947759f16b6cd1b2a050da7.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:33:58 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/mscomctl_23e795bf9de2f0e3c913794ad17a20f08869748d.cab [1293227/1293227] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mscomctl_23e795bf9de2f0e3c913794ad17a20f08869748d.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:34:00 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/mscomctlocx-x-none_c3e725c41ab5357054c4c3a4b4071a61566094a0.cab [611678/611678] -> "../client/ofc/glb/mscomctlocx-x-none_c3e725c41ab5357054c4c3a4b4071a61566094a0.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:34:05 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/msxml5-x-none_5c747ff3804745e6f1118d5bbe1ccc09db2d6911.cab [1349208/1349208] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msxml5-x-none_5c747ff3804745e6f1118d5bbe1ccc09db2d6911.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:34:06 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/msxml5s-x-none_a2ffc0b8cb5724515bbc0ffa48c96b770ecc2db9.cab [552902/552902] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msxml5s-x-none_a2ffc0b8cb5724515bbc0ffa48c96b770ecc2db9.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:34:09 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/msconv97-x-none_fe241a0e2680099ac271c69f8eca2b26d49ab1b4.cab [88840/88840] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msconv97-x-none_fe241a0e2680099ac271c69f8eca2b26d49ab1b4.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:34:11 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/msxml5s-x-none_04755029486d6cfb3e9e42943cc9f9aeff1884fe.cab [697562/697562] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msxml5s-x-none_04755029486d6cfb3e9e42943cc9f9aeff1884fe.cab" [1]
2012-08-22 21:34:15 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/08/msxml5_9afb93129182e481af2b180c4a40c22040ff2831.cab [991071/991071] -> "../client/ofc/glb/msxml5_9afb93129182e481af2b180c4a40c22040ff2831.cab" [1]
22.08.2012 21:34:15,57 - Info: Downloaded/validated 106 dynamically determined updates for ofc glb 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\groove_5d47ba44ee5634091c80f070ba2b97b3ee1d76ae.cab 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\mscomctlocx-x-none_4433a5187035de737d321e8ccf9b519cfb3b6d8b.cab 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\mscomctl_a11344f2dfda7d3af002a0e88fcc22e1a8a5daed.cab 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\mso-x-none_4cc31242f3fd5211ef04869329c91c724dc01e53.cab 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\mso-x-none_f46673562a3f11f3a2c778d2f9e012a94792971b.cab 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\msxml5s_09efac4f5b4e4f7d03a0a6838fe6aa720e6d8c59.cab 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\msxml5s_49c3e054f54fce2f4a3a180f0e9d3afe27065e88.cab 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\ork.exe 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\vviewer-x-none_0dbaa8870c042c1a99faa4c5425d311252c34984.cab 
22.08.2012 21:34:15,92 - Info: Deleted ..\client\ofc\glb\vviewer-x-none_e0443719ba94f5a53089f027b20c068b4b5be2bd.cab 
22.08.2012 21:34:20,04 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc glb 
22.08.2012 21:34:20,04 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc glb 
22.08.2012 21:34:27,31 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc glb 
22.08.2012 21:34:29,10 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc glb 
22.08.2012 21:34:29,15 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for ofc glb 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
22.08.2012 21:34:29,37 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.4.2) for wxp rus 
22.08.2012 21:34:29,37 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
22.08.2012 21:34:29,39 - Info: Option /verify detected 
22.08.2012 21:34:29,39 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
22.08.2012 21:34:29,54 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
22.08.2012 21:34:29,68 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:34:32,54 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:34:32,54 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:34:32,54 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:34:33,50 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:34:36,35 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
22.08.2012 21:34:36,35 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:34:36,35 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:34:41,10 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:34:41,29 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
22.08.2012 21:34:41,29 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:34:41,29 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:34:42,26 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:00,85 - Info: Determined static update urls for win glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:02,50 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
22.08.2012 21:35:17,60 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for win glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:18,23 - Info: Downloaded/validated 4 statically defined updates for win glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:18,39 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 dynamically determined updates for win glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:18,48 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:18,48 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:19,43 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:20,56 - Info: Created integrity database for win glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:20,57 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:21,42 - Info: Determined static update urls for win rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:23,01 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
22.08.2012 21:35:37,98 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for win rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:38,00 - Info: Downloaded/validated 0 statically defined updates for win rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:41,26 - Info: Downloaded/validated 14 dynamically determined updates for win rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:41,28 - Info: Deleted ..\client\win\rus\WindowsDefender.msi 
22.08.2012 21:35:41,53 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:41,53 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:41,96 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:42,04 - Info: Created integrity database for win rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:42,06 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:42,40 - Info: Determined static update urls for wxp glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:44,01 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
22.08.2012 21:35:44,50 - Info: Downloaded/validated 3 statically defined updates for wxp glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:44,56 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:44,56 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:44,87 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:44,95 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp glb 
22.08.2012 21:35:44,98 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:53,64 - Info: Determined static update urls for wxp rus 
22.08.2012 21:35:55,20 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
22.08.2012 21:36:09,93 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for wxp rus 
22.08.2012 21:36:12,03 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for wxp rus 
2012-08-22 21:36:40 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/07/ie8-windowsxp-kb2722913-x86-rus_77d5f05168479e13c018e0facb872727be9f8b6a.exe [10773504/10773504] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie8-windowsxp-kb2722913-x86-rus_77d5f05168479e13c018e0facb872727be9f8b6a.exe" [1]
2012-08-22 21:36:43 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/07/windowsxp-kb2705219-x86-rus_70a13aeda98c8287aa184c9edfda999dd0a35768.exe [693760/693760] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2705219-x86-rus_70a13aeda98c8287aa184c9edfda999dd0a35768.exe" [1]
2012-08-22 21:36:53 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/07/windowsxp-kb2722913-x86-rus_5f1d72359fd623f1c746c744962d3036987e70c7.exe [3969016/3969016] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2722913-x86-rus_5f1d72359fd623f1c746c744962d3036987e70c7.exe" [1]
2012-08-22 21:36:58 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/07/windowsxp-kb2723135-x86-rus_650c67165cdcf807cfb9fc907ae02fb6fbb012d1.exe [580096/580096] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2723135-x86-rus_650c67165cdcf807cfb9fc907ae02fb6fbb012d1.exe" [1]
2012-08-22 21:37:24 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/07/ie7-windowsxp-kb2722913-x86-rus_33b97c7ad582d4544970568c3d2cc52d9a814e49.exe [9330688/9330688] -> "../client/wxp/rus/ie7-windowsxp-kb2722913-x86-rus_33b97c7ad582d4544970568c3d2cc52d9a814e49.exe" [1]
2012-08-22 21:37:36 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/04/windowsxp-kb2686509-x86-rus_5f2000858b06b5727aaac692f4f100f4aaed6504.exe [506624/506624] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2686509-x86-rus_5f2000858b06b5727aaac692f4f100f4aaed6504.exe" [1]
2012-08-22 21:37:40 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/07/windowsxp-kb2731847-x86-rus_c90ad1f4983c8092e8af48c2dfaf6ea51573ed4e.exe [1476072/1476072] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2731847-x86-rus_c90ad1f4983c8092e8af48c2dfaf6ea51573ed4e.exe" [1]
2012-08-22 21:37:44 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/secu/2012/07/windowsxp-kb2712808-x86-rus_1163964ca0bcac1d7481e9f7bfb398d0f8334c26.exe [665856/665856] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2712808-x86-rus_1163964ca0bcac1d7481e9f7bfb398d0f8334c26.exe" [1]
22.08.2012 21:37:49,00 - Info: Downloaded/validated 148 dynamically determined updates for wxp rus 
22.08.2012 21:37:49,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\ie7-windowsxp-kb2699988-x86-rus_f2d3a09faa78cf8c9caebe7191a5b37583ba65f9.exe 
22.08.2012 21:37:49,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\ie8-windowsxp-kb2699988-x86-rus_1271c5343f3c1d5f9aefba0da3e02ebee89cf141.exe 
22.08.2012 21:37:49,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2685939-x86-rus_300f77f0baba61de22e63b81b080c3af293ce200.exe 
22.08.2012 21:37:49,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2686509-x86-rus_670be67aa3c6e316138007e63ad5e28ed0c37e0a.exe 
22.08.2012 21:37:49,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2699988-x86-rus_b67b100a68bfe5c18c48beb99f34d5df65b4fb1e.exe 
22.08.2012 21:37:49,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2718523-x86-rus_1ff751f1724e102c67dccd7001df3d5893eeb68d.exe 
22.08.2012 21:37:49,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb958644-x86-rus_0170a52df002b25061aa56ced5ee6713b7b6237a.exe 
22.08.2012 21:37:49,01 - Info: Deleted ..\client\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb961501-x86-rus_0f3a3af7c20099c546c258a4a3a65de71021fd8c.exe 
22.08.2012 21:37:51,79 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp rus 
22.08.2012 21:37:51,79 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp rus 
22.08.2012 21:37:56,28 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:00,26 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:00,29 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for wxp rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
22.08.2012 21:38:00,42 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.4.2) for o2k3 rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:00,42 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
22.08.2012 21:38:00,42 - Info: Option /verify detected 
22.08.2012 21:38:00,43 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
22.08.2012 21:38:00,54 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
22.08.2012 21:38:00,59 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:38:01,81 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:38:01,81 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:38:01,81 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
22.08.2012 21:38:02,67 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:38:05,43 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
22.08.2012 21:38:05,43 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:38:05,43 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:38:09,98 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:38:10,17 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
22.08.2012 21:38:10,17 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:38:10,17 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
22.08.2012 21:38:10,76 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:12,26 - Info: Determined static update urls for ofc rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:14,00 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
22.08.2012 21:38:46,67 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for ofc rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:47,59 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for ofc rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:48,95 - Info: Downloaded/validated 9 dynamically determined updates for ofc rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:49,12 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:49,12 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:49,87 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:50,32 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:51,92 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
22.08.2012 21:38:51,92 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for o2k3 rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:53,34 - Info: Determined static update urls for o2k3 rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:54,70 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
22.08.2012 21:38:55,14 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for o2k3 rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:55,17 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for o2k3 rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:55,17 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for o2k3 rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:56,00 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for o2k3 rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:57,31 - Info: Created integrity database for o2k3 rus 
22.08.2012 21:38:57,32 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for o2k3 rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
22.08.2012 21:38:57,43 - Info: Starting ISO image creation for rus /includedotnet /exitonerror       
22.08.2012 21:39:39,96 - Info: Created ISO image ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86.iso 
22.08.2012 21:39:39,96 - Info: Created message digest file ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86-hashes.txt 
22.08.2012 21:40:08,93 - Info: Ending ISO image creation for rus         
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
12.09.2012 16:41:04,73 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.4.2) for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:41:04,73 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
12.09.2012 16:41:04,75 - Info: Option /verify detected 
12.09.2012 16:41:04,75 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
12.09.2012 16:41:04,89 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
12.09.2012 16:41:04,92 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:43:52,70 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:43:52,70 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:43:52,70 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:43:54,34 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:44:02,18 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
12.09.2012 16:44:02,18 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for dotnet x86-glb 
12.09.2012 16:44:08,31 - Info: Determined static update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:18,00 - Info: Determined superseded updates 
12.09.2012 16:45:23,70 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for dotnet x86-glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:24,39 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:28,28 - Info: Downloaded/validated 29 dynamically determined updates for dotnet x86-glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:28,76 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for dotnet x86-glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:28,78 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for dotnet x86-glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:30,81 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for dotnet x86-glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:31,70 - Info: Created integrity database for dotnet x86-glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:31,76 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4 
12.09.2012 16:45:31,76 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:45:31,76 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:45:36,40 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.EXE 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.EXE to vcredist2005_x64.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2008_x64.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x64.exe to vcredist_x64.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2010_x64.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2005_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.EXE 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.EXE to vcredist2005_x86.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2008_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2008_x86.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist2010_x86.exe to vcredist_x86.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,23 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2010_x86.exe 
12.09.2012 16:45:37,98 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for C++ Runtime Libraries 
12.09.2012 16:45:38,12 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for C++ Runtime Libraries 
12.09.2012 16:45:38,12 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:45:38,12 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:45:38,71 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:51,28 - Info: Determined static update urls for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:45:53,23 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
12.09.2012 16:46:45,45 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:46:46,20 - Info: Downloaded/validated 4 statically defined updates for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:01,56 - Info: Downloaded/validated 106 dynamically determined updates for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:03,34 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:03,34 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:07,64 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:09,42 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:09,45 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for ofc glb 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
12.09.2012 16:47:09,53 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.4.2) for wxp rus 
12.09.2012 16:47:09,53 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
12.09.2012 16:47:09,53 - Info: Option /verify detected 
12.09.2012 16:47:09,54 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
12.09.2012 16:47:09,59 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
12.09.2012 16:47:09,60 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:47:10,79 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:47:10,79 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:47:10,79 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:47:12,17 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:47:14,93 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
12.09.2012 16:47:14,93 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:47:14,93 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:47:19,50 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:47:19,68 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
12.09.2012 16:47:19,68 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:47:19,68 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:47:21,26 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:23,68 - Info: Determined static update urls for win glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:25,57 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
12.09.2012 16:47:40,28 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for win glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:40,92 - Info: Downloaded/validated 4 statically defined updates for win glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:41,10 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 dynamically determined updates for win glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:41,18 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:41,18 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:42,10 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:43,25 - Info: Created integrity database for win glb 
12.09.2012 16:47:43,25 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for win rus 
12.09.2012 16:47:43,95 - Info: Determined static update urls for win rus 
12.09.2012 16:47:46,07 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
12.09.2012 16:48:01,18 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for win rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:01,20 - Info: Downloaded/validated 0 statically defined updates for win rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:04,07 - Info: Downloaded/validated 14 dynamically determined updates for win rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:04,31 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:04,31 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:04,75 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:04,82 - Info: Created integrity database for win rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:04,84 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp glb 
12.09.2012 16:48:05,18 - Info: Determined static update urls for wxp glb 
12.09.2012 16:48:07,15 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
12.09.2012 16:48:07,85 - Info: Downloaded/validated 3 statically defined updates for wxp glb 
12.09.2012 16:48:07,90 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp glb 
12.09.2012 16:48:07,90 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp glb 
12.09.2012 16:48:08,35 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp glb 
12.09.2012 16:48:08,45 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp glb 
12.09.2012 16:48:08,48 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for wxp rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:18,42 - Info: Determined static update urls for wxp rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:20,37 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
12.09.2012 16:48:35,25 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for wxp rus 
12.09.2012 16:48:37,09 - Info: Downloaded/validated 5 statically defined updates for wxp rus 
2012-09-12 16:49:01 URL:http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/software/uprl/2012/09/windowsxp-kb2736233-x86-rus_24e48c2930e246a348aafb8fd8b0a68a45ab7507.exe [518160/518160] -> "../client/wxp/rus/windowsxp-kb2736233-x86-rus_24e48c2930e246a348aafb8fd8b0a68a45ab7507.exe" [1]
12.09.2012 16:49:03,79 - Info: Downloaded/validated 149 dynamically determined updates for wxp rus 
12.09.2012 16:49:06,42 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for wxp rus 
12.09.2012 16:49:06,42 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for wxp rus 
12.09.2012 16:49:10,82 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for wxp rus 
12.09.2012 16:49:14,81 - Info: Created integrity database for wxp rus 
12.09.2012 16:49:14,85 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for wxp rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
12.09.2012 16:49:14,96 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 7.4.2) for o2k3 rus 
12.09.2012 16:49:14,96 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected 
12.09.2012 16:49:14,98 - Info: Option /verify detected 
12.09.2012 16:49:14,98 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected 
12.09.2012 16:49:15,03 - Info: Set time zone to LOC-4:00 
12.09.2012 16:49:15,04 - Info: Verified integrity of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:49:16,18 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:49:16,20 - Info: Verified digital file signatures of Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:49:16,20 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update Agent installation and catalog files 
12.09.2012 16:49:17,51 - Info: Verified integrity of .NET Frameworks' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:49:20,28 - Info: Skipped download/validation of .NET Frameworks' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
12.09.2012 16:49:20,28 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:49:20,28 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:49:24,82 - Info: Verified integrity of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:49:25,01 - Info: Skipped download/validation of C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files due to 'same day' rule 
12.09.2012 16:49:25,01 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:49:25,01 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files 
12.09.2012 16:49:25,57 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for ofc rus 
12.09.2012 16:49:27,42 - Info: Determined static update urls for ofc rus 
12.09.2012 16:49:29,14 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
12.09.2012 16:50:10,82 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for ofc rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:11,73 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for ofc rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:13,23 - Info: Downloaded/validated 9 dynamically determined updates for ofc rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:13,40 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for ofc rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:13,40 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for ofc rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:14,15 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for ofc rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:14,62 - Info: Created integrity database for ofc rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:16,34 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
12.09.2012 16:50:16,35 - Info: Verified integrity of existing updates for o2k3 rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:17,78 - Info: Determined static update urls for o2k3 rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:19,51 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates 
12.09.2012 16:50:20,03 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for o2k3 rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:20,04 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for o2k3 rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:20,06 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for o2k3 rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:20,89 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for o2k3 rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:22,20 - Info: Created integrity database for o2k3 rus 
12.09.2012 16:50:22,21 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for o2k3 rus 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 
12.09.2012 16:50:22,32 - Info: Starting ISO image creation for rus /includedotnet /exitonerror       
12.09.2012 16:51:09,46 - Info: Created ISO image ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86.iso 
12.09.2012 16:51:09,46 - Info: Created message digest file ..\iso\wsusoffline-rus-x86-hashes.txt 
12.09.2012 16:51:34,17 - Info: Ending ISO image creation for rus
```

*wsusofflineupdate.log*


```
06.05.2012 18:58:04,23 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update (v. 7.3.1) on HOMECOMP (user: Matias) 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,23 - Info: Option /instie8 detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,29 - Info: Option /updatercerts detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,35 - Info: Option /updatecpp detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,42 - Info: Option /updatedx detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,48 - Info: Option /updatetsc detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,54 - Info: Option /instdotnet4 detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,60 - Info: Option /instofc detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,67 - Info: Option /instofv detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,71 - Info: Option /verify detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,78 - Info: Option /autoreboot detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:04,84 - Info: Option /showlog detected 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,71 - Info: Found OS caption 'Microsoft Windows XP Professional' 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,71 - Info: Found Microsoft Windows version 5.1.2600 (wxp x86 rus sp3) 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,71 - Info: Found Windows Update Agent version 5.4.3790.5512 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,73 - Info: Found Windows Installer version 3.1.4001.5512 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,73 - Info: Found Windows Script Host version 5.7.0.16599 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,73 - Info: Found Internet Explorer version 6.0.2900.5512 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,73 - Info: Found Root Certificates' version 0.0.0.0 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,73 - Info: Found Microsoft Data Access Components version 2.81.1132.0 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,73 - Info: Found Microsoft DirectX main version 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904) 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,75 - Info: Found Microsoft DirectX core version 9.0c (4.09.00.0904) 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,75 - Info: Found Windows Media Player version 9.0.0.4503 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,75 - Info: Found Terminal Services Client version 6.0.6001.18000 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,75 - Info: Found Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 version 3.5.30729.01 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,75 - Info: Found Microsoft .NET Framework 4 version 0.0.0 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,75 - Info: Found Microsoft Security Essentials definitions version 0.0.0.0 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,75 - Info: Found Windows Defender definitions version 0.0.0.0 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,76 - Info: Found Windows PowerShell version 0.0 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,76 - Info: Found Microsoft Office 2003 Word version 11.0.8169.0 (o2k3 rus sp3) 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,78 - Info: Medium build date: 25.04.2012 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,79 - Info: Medium supports Microsoft Windows (wxp x86 rus) 
06.05.2012 18:58:24,81 - Info: Medium supports Microsoft Office (o2k3 rus) 
06.05.2012 18:58:25,06 - Error: Directory "C:/Temp" not found 
06.05.2012 18:58:25,09 - Error: Installation failed 
06.05.2012 18:58:25,14 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update 
 
06.05.2012 19:04:16,59 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update (v. 7.3.1) on HOMECOMP (user: Matias) 
06.05.2012 19:04:16,59 - Info: Option /instie8 detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:16,67 - Info: Option /updatercerts detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:16,73 - Info: Option /updatecpp detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:16,78 - Info: Option /updatedx detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:16,84 - Info: Option /updatetsc detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:16,90 - Info: Option /instdotnet4 detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:16,96 - Info: Option /instofc detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:17,03 - Info: Option /instofv detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:17,09 - Info: Option /verify detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:17,14 - Info: Option /autoreboot detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:17,20 - Info: Option /showlog detected 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,15 - Info: Found OS caption 'Microsoft Windows XP Professional' 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,15 - Info: Found Microsoft Windows version 5.1.2600 (wxp x86 rus sp3) 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,15 - Info: Found Windows Update Agent version 5.4.3790.5512 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,17 - Info: Found Windows Installer version 3.1.4001.5512 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,17 - Info: Found Windows Script Host version 5.7.0.16599 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,17 - Info: Found Internet Explorer version 6.0.2900.5512 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,17 - Info: Found Root Certificates' version 0.0.0.0 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,17 - Info: Found Microsoft Data Access Components version 2.81.1132.0 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,17 - Info: Found Microsoft DirectX main version 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904) 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,18 - Info: Found Microsoft DirectX core version 9.0c (4.09.00.0904) 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,18 - Info: Found Windows Media Player version 9.0.0.4503 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,18 - Info: Found Terminal Services Client version 6.0.6001.18000 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,18 - Info: Found Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 version 3.5.30729.01 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,18 - Info: Found Microsoft .NET Framework 4 version 0.0.0 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,18 - Info: Found Microsoft Security Essentials definitions version 0.0.0.0 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,18 - Info: Found Windows Defender definitions version 0.0.0.0 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,18 - Info: Found Windows PowerShell version 0.0 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,20 - Info: Found Microsoft Office 2003 Word version 11.0.8169.0 (o2k3 rus sp3) 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,20 - Info: Medium build date: 25.04.2012 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,23 - Info: Medium supports Microsoft Windows (wxp x86 rus) 
06.05.2012 19:04:36,25 - Info: Medium supports Microsoft Office (o2k3 rus) 
06.05.2012 19:04:47,56 - Info: Installed ..\wsus\WindowsUpdateAgent30-x86.exe 
06.05.2012 19:04:57,57 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\glb\WindowsXP-KB942288-v3-x86.exe 
06.05.2012 19:05:22,14 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\ie8-windowsxp-x86-rus_14ebde2f95bf46d86b356940723f18dec81527bb.exe 
06.05.2012 19:05:22,40 - Info: Saved Winlogon registry hive 
06.05.2012 19:05:22,42 - Info: Saved System policies registry hive 
06.05.2012 19:05:22,65 - Info: WSUS Offline Update was started from a local drive (F:) 
06.05.2012 19:05:22,67 - Info: Prepared recall directory 
06.05.2012 19:05:23,09 - Info: Created WOUTempAdmin account 
06.05.2012 19:05:23,10 - Info: Registered recall 
06.05.2012 19:05:23,17 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update 
 
 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,14 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update (v. 7.3.1) on HOMECOMP (user: WOUTempAdmin) 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,15 - Info: Option /verify detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,21 - Info: Option /instie8 detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,28 - Info: Option /updatercerts detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,34 - Info: Option /updatecpp detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,40 - Info: Option /updatedx detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,46 - Info: Option /updatetsc detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,51 - Info: Option /instdotnet4 detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,57 - Info: Option /instofc detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,64 - Info: Option /instofv detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,70 - Info: Option /autoreboot detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:17,76 - Info: Option /showlog detected 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,06 - Info: Adjusted power management settings 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,12 - Info: Found OS caption 'Microsoft Windows XP Professional' 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,12 - Info: Found Microsoft Windows version 5.1.2600 (wxp x86 rus sp3) 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,12 - Info: Found Windows Update Agent version 7.4.7600.226 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,12 - Info: Found Windows Installer version 4.5.6001.22159 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,12 - Info: Found Windows Script Host version 5.8.6001.18702 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,12 - Info: Found Internet Explorer version 8.0.6001.18702 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,14 - Info: Found Root Certificates' version 0.0.0.0 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,14 - Info: Found Microsoft Data Access Components version 2.81.1132.0 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,14 - Info: Found Microsoft DirectX main version 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904) 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,14 - Info: Found Microsoft DirectX core version 9.0c (4.09.00.0904) 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,14 - Info: Found Windows Media Player version 9.0.0.4503 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,15 - Info: Found Terminal Services Client version 6.0.6001.18000 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,15 - Info: Found Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 version 3.5.30729.01 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,15 - Info: Found Microsoft .NET Framework 4 version 0.0.0 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,15 - Info: Found Microsoft Security Essentials definitions version 0.0.0.0 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,15 - Info: Found Windows Defender definitions version 0.0.0.0 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,17 - Info: Found Windows PowerShell version 0.0 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,17 - Info: Found Microsoft Office 2003 Word version 11.0.8169.0 (o2k3 rus sp3) 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,18 - Info: Medium build date: 25.04.2012 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,23 - Info: Medium supports Microsoft Windows (wxp x86 rus) 
06.05.2012 19:06:35,25 - Info: Medium supports Microsoft Office (o2k3 rus) 
06.05.2012 19:06:38,17 - Info: Installed ..\win\glb\rootsupd.exe 
06.05.2012 19:06:38,26 - Info: Installed ..\win\glb\directx_Jun2010_redist.exe 
06.05.2012 19:07:15,60 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\WindowsXP-KB969084-x86-rus.exe 
06.05.2012 19:07:15,65 - Info: Installed 1 updates 
06.05.2012 19:09:13,23 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\dotNetFx40_Full_x86_x64.exe 
06.05.2012 19:09:41,95 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\dotNetFx40LP_Full_x86_x64ru.exe 
06.05.2012 19:09:45,00 - Info: Installed "C:\DOCUME~1\WOUTEM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\OCONVPCK\ocp11.msi" 
06.05.2012 19:09:42,14 - Info: Installed Office File Converter Pack 
06.05.2012 19:09:55,42 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\rus\FileFormatConverters.exe 
06.05.2012 19:09:45,10 - Info: Installed Office Compatibility Pack 
06.05.2012 19:10:07,84 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\rus\compatibilitypacksp3-kb2526297-fullfile-ru-ru.exe 
06.05.2012 19:09:45,10 - Info: Installed most recent Service Pack for Office Compatibility Pack 
06.05.2012 19:10:10,01 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\OFV.exe 
06.05.2012 19:10:07,89 - Info: Installed Office File Validation Add-In 
06.05.2012 19:10:12,53 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\office2010-kb2553065-fullfile-x86-glb.exe 
06.05.2012 19:10:12,57 - Info: Detected state of service 'automatic updates': Running (start mode: Auto) 
06.05.2012 19:11:38,89 - Info: Skipped update kb951847 (.NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1) due to matching black list entry 
06.05.2012 19:11:38,89 - Info: Skipped update kb976002 (Browser Choice) due to matching black list entry 
06.05.2012 19:11:38,89 - Info: Skipped update kb890830 (Malicious Software Removal Tool) due to matching black list entry 
06.05.2012 19:17:05,45 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\works632_85816e21bf14bf7a2b5ad23ade38edca1770b3e4.cab 
06.05.2012 19:17:11,93 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb923789-x86-rus_5b96e6a099031bfc596a341d3996549d7f336fbd.exe 
06.05.2012 19:17:19,28 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb950762-x86-rus_f6b857370d72a00c90cf27230d9a46dbe0bc91d9.exe 
06.05.2012 19:17:24,93 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb951376-v2-x86-rus_dc05e41e01c61233d61889439b0413308e7ee43d.exe 
06.05.2012 19:17:30,14 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb946648-x86-rus_08c9607a8c09e5e677694744c113bdba867245f3.exe 
06.05.2012 19:17:35,70 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb952954-x86-rus_f7ae3bc10abefed9a5783cea60ea512f52794f02.exe 
06.05.2012 19:17:41,37 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb950974-x86-rus_be6db7a832b24afdf0973148623ea059ada9d635.exe 
06.05.2012 19:17:45,32 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\rus\snapview_2d4c4ed691ab94d6a84bfb0f52309d772ae09b81.cab 
06.05.2012 19:17:51,21 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb958644-x86-rus_0170a52df002b25061aa56ced5ee6713b7b6237a.exe 
06.05.2012 19:17:57,39 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\msxml5_0cac8bc35499967c9fdc7073c57e168e35ec02c7.cab 
06.05.2012 19:18:03,34 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb954459-x86-rus_447282705ee2fb26666dbba0ffb4bbe6d3d20dc4.exe 
06.05.2012 19:18:08,75 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb956802-x86-rus_c991c3d12e57aeada7a67f67d561c624cabc7896.exe 
06.05.2012 19:18:15,34 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb923561-x86-rus_a94f24de8cbd71fc38e385d8f56304c76d1b9406.exe 
06.05.2012 19:18:26,07 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb956572-x86-rus_94e22a4628efa994541fda69f6fa9c4231c79004.exe 
06.05.2012 19:18:33,23 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb952004-x86-rus_c3061b4d31b8b00f31e4c8589d377c983b656075.exe 
06.05.2012 19:18:39,28 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb960803-x86-rus_439efb0898fd6437ce9faabe590100ac7ac054df.exe 
06.05.2012 19:18:45,60 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb959426-x86-rus_dab83f6b847f62ed024e0a41035991bb0fd6b4e6.exe 
06.05.2012 19:18:51,46 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb961501-x86-rus_0f3a3af7c20099c546c258a4a3a65de71021fd8c.exe 
06.05.2012 19:18:59,15 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb973540-x86-rus_7606db6aae4712a681c428c50f546b1b98aaf3e2.exe 
06.05.2012 19:19:04,95 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb973869-x86-rus_9f437a07103b57ebd4694874d2da3d3dbd693f3a.exe 
06.05.2012 19:19:10,60 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb973507-x86-rus_5e32a04056e10d8850fea8d21ca155e25c728ddf.exe 
06.05.2012 19:19:16,42 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb960859-x86-rus_59be10809e44856de544b174c2be2ca71ac3c51d.exe 
06.05.2012 19:19:22,39 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb973815-x86-rus_12856384baefedbf33ac236101829841c07a3e40.exe 
06.05.2012 19:19:28,04 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb971657-x86-rus_2320a3f9f7d5a64f897b178360716a499c7c0c90.exe 
06.05.2012 19:19:34,26 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\owc11_dcdbd717493af2fe5ec952ad76f6b18a9794388b.cab 
06.05.2012 19:19:41,21 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\owc10_e64105426816ec8f097bd638cfc491b747e7df8e.cab 
06.05.2012 19:19:47,29 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb956844-x86-rus_5a2d09b7fe2b0f726dc78112735fd8a02bbfc970.exe 
06.05.2012 19:19:52,82 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb954155-x86-rus_71bf3b2e71943f168db6ade559a86166878784c6.exe 
06.05.2012 19:19:58,56 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb975025-x86-rus_93e04fc05183f92dac0571faf1e868b9ebe523e4.exe 
06.05.2012 19:20:04,28 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb974571-x86-rus_9939919a9c246a10f680d605ba9a0bac47aa08e1.exe 
06.05.2012 19:20:10,26 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb974112-x86-rus_afb13f2a25ec4342e9df38ec69e4ec1599cca902.exe 
06.05.2012 19:20:16,95 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb969059-x86-rus_2933813d31fe56e29f2082c79c91b89c207b28de.exe 
06.05.2012 19:20:22,15 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\fm20_86bc3fbc23d82c942ebe6e5b5542dd49572d26a5.cab 
06.05.2012 19:20:27,75 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\gdiplus_32bfcbdf39ffc80a7a599bc807e77a9a914e6d47.cab 
06.05.2012 19:20:34,71 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb952069-v2-x86-rus_60f2f333437e451e9c55d6f2f1827ed7203d2852.exe 
06.05.2012 19:20:40,67 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb974318-x86-rus_2ab54e3548d9eb9bc09ea9dcb57979b4709d614a.exe 
06.05.2012 19:20:46,70 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb974392-x86-rus_771b421feb4266acfe777265a5936e6c7c30182c.exe 
06.05.2012 19:20:53,46 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb973904-x86-rus_0392f0e4b88abde3d693ea99b2ba5e4d64db6607.exe 
06.05.2012 19:20:58,21 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\rus\msconv_bb93fe881a99bdd12a5a71c254b9cc8ec11341db.cab 
06.05.2012 19:21:04,40 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb972270-x86-rus_087d77bf729b9d935dbb1250ada094ae9893199d.exe 
06.05.2012 19:21:10,76 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb975713-x86-rus_a886ba01b5470a9eb1dff0dd5f9b747e59834f67.exe 
06.05.2012 19:21:19,12 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb975560-x86-rus_72a16a967e1b20d9988d8c7760d3dad35e7a7a5e.exe 
06.05.2012 19:21:26,28 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb977914-x86-rus_848dd3b12a31b336356cd5ace0511552576c407b.exe 
06.05.2012 19:21:32,25 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb978706-x86-rus_5624c425f28a3e70526cbc6ff1b2207de8573377.exe 
06.05.2012 19:21:38,42 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb977816-x86-rus_553602c957b88e0369536df3b541428ca1b85952.exe 
06.05.2012 19:21:44,37 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb979309-x86-rus_bddba3dc99a69a8a445d6e022fe2b2c131afc388.exe 
06.05.2012 19:21:51,23 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb978338-x86-rus_1a51b4bbaba1f14d17f9e15e5bc8770affc3167f.exe 
06.05.2012 19:21:57,98 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb978542-x86-rus_291e4a1f99d413d71303b9d2f9d5c4edad51a55e.exe 
06.05.2012 19:22:02,90 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\vbe6_d4ddfb2723835e96dfb70975317237af9d51ad6e.cab 
06.05.2012 19:22:09,62 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb978695-x86-rus_360fe7a17752caed6c44d1fcae6d5492c5837628.exe 
06.05.2012 19:22:16,67 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\infopath_16f605971e2965a5858a3dacebb1972c3a6ae5fd.cab 
06.05.2012 19:22:23,21 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb979482-x86-rus_811301c29076e8495505c6d790cf1e02fafd2bde.exe 
06.05.2012 19:22:29,90 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2229593-x86-rus_c1e5a5b9748560933fca379a0fad7daaf8d5a5ca.exe 
06.05.2012 19:23:16,84 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb979909-x86_dc7f4b15ff426d9e413b87909c35929660d8a33c.exe 
06.05.2012 19:23:24,84 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\outlook_d6be8a17b2cf5fb310b43ad839083e745a2426d2.cab 
06.05.2012 19:23:38,00 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\msaccess_b504ced2745520cc4c9b5609819b37886bd2885c.cab 
06.05.2012 19:23:44,68 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\accwiz_aa551fc0a3c4300aef0911df31432b255d504d93.cab 
06.05.2012 19:23:50,93 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2115168-x86-rus_d75ec37ecb428a1b0ca9d526f384839a9ec26af1.exe 
06.05.2012 19:23:57,51 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb982665-x86-rus_eb795be08cfe47f61648c44372b765cb4e5397bd.exe 
06.05.2012 19:24:04,70 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb981997-x86-rus_08829a7a791d32556677777d2ba3c111f7c259f6.exe 
06.05.2012 19:24:10,96 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb981322-x86-rus_af00ca3b1e220758d05d3adb6a68f27a9ee9f19c.exe 
06.05.2012 19:24:17,37 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2347290-x86-rus_5de56f95ec2e57a05b2a15f2a5aa1032cd96eebd.exe 
06.05.2012 19:24:24,70 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\usp10_049c49894d83a4e679bf811df806fd247801b201.cab 
06.05.2012 19:24:31,87 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\rus\olkintl_aa21542d7179c037cdecf3f68c5682cddadcfe94.cab 
06.05.2012 19:24:37,67 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb975558-x86-rus_87e7577e2588106ec809f0e0ed6b20aee7563674.exe 
06.05.2012 19:24:44,87 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb979687-x86-rus_5ca13559bf732470c3842252e4945556eba61f0b.exe 
06.05.2012 19:24:50,79 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2296011-x86-rus_1f371cd654df42030b407a2615efe4b503a080d6.exe 
06.05.2012 19:24:58,70 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-windowsmedia-kb2378111-x86-rus_b4187973d0e883b5455598620df6e486c3d3b52f.exe 
06.05.2012 19:25:06,25 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2387149-x86-rus_854e7f34c23dc981fb95477196672c40f9fd5fd3.exe 
06.05.2012 19:25:12,67 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\winword_e5a3d8e43a4c2183308395b5d840e0f6e1c45dbd.cab 
06.05.2012 19:25:19,35 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb982132-x86-rus_ca9babb610edc577c7817d8f65f470c6701a58d1.exe 
06.05.2012 19:25:27,76 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2360937-x86-rus_172a2d7a4a5e486f56551063601441bb22a615a0.exe 
06.05.2012 19:25:34,90 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2079403-x86-rus_d300aaf1dd15ba08b94d5e26efcd4ad5dde6f1c9.exe 
06.05.2012 19:25:41,96 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2423089-x86-rus_97ee224c2fcb16597113c9131b22dfecefa1712f.exe 
06.05.2012 19:25:48,87 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2443105-x86-rus_a259296439643574089be6787c79a100ed58ad67.exe 
06.05.2012 19:25:55,45 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2440591-x86-rus_1e8eef95b510014808b79ac0126056164fa80c6f.exe 
06.05.2012 19:26:01,04 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\rus\gpfilt_e2db4c4292e3a203dd3ae9a5911896a415400f3a.cab 
06.05.2012 19:26:02,34 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\ocpgpflt_abe354f038000e73333355539c5d6562690f110f.cab 
06.05.2012 19:26:03,40 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\msconv_5737aea13ac1e15d984ae632830267ef9ff28ba1.cab 
06.05.2012 19:26:11,92 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2419632-x86-rus_cc37126cddba6dcf24776db225583d82eab60884.exe 
06.05.2012 19:26:19,60 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2478971-x86-rus_fc673276cbae9ccba8a27ada927e2bcd9267c8dd.exe 
06.05.2012 19:26:29,81 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2483185-x86-rus_e40675e05bb4ea8a98ed56941f1fb62dbb33fbda.exe 
06.05.2012 19:26:37,26 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2478960-x86-rus_90bf05e8b962c5194585f4aadc2d5fd04f7456a5.exe 
06.05.2012 19:26:47,21 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2393802-x86-rus_38afdaa36db08255043ec0d611bae4a0aef54274.exe 
06.05.2012 19:26:54,43 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2479943-x86-rus_97bf942f9a3d92669e1780638ca1692b01d4c557.exe 
06.05.2012 19:27:03,43 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2483614-x86-rus_988c03234a34fb0f488b7dd8a7533e44dc726781.exe 
06.05.2012 19:27:10,54 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2485663-x86-rus_f3c7ed42d2e01eb47399cdbb2d17229064ac190c.exe 
06.05.2012 19:27:17,79 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2508429-x86-rus_047d8a2dd7fcceee0c8b99e33b2f3a5f66b9c23c.exe 
06.05.2012 19:27:25,70 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2506212-x86-rus_a9d9d39a6487752ae312df3a98376761dfb9148b.exe 
06.05.2012 19:27:33,32 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2507618-x86-rus_a9084a821d4b02ac1ba2f8a53ec3eaeab7abfba7.exe 
06.05.2012 19:27:40,96 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\ie8-windowsxp-kb2510531-x86-rus_12f71fc148dc9d73a0ccf59b7db1a1bc7faa9dea.exe 
06.05.2012 19:27:47,81 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2412687-x86-rus_2cb6f479829931b7f9341c2c2b761f5a8bdb5801.exe 
06.05.2012 19:27:56,31 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2509553-x86-rus_545bb3f798a10354b8fe5a7bcf6f7aa6c8a4ce57.exe 
06.05.2012 19:28:03,46 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\powerpnt_a0f47311e42f4c24e470c8e955c4cc29d493053e.cab 
06.05.2012 19:28:10,90 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2535512-x86-rus_8c31d69fff95fce350ca138638abcdc0a934bf3d.exe 
06.05.2012 19:28:18,40 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2476490-x86-rus_5b962c1fe2c0d093e6cecf988943f89936cc20e1.exe 
06.05.2012 19:28:26,14 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\ie8-windowsxp-kb2544521-x86-rus_6abba0bdba5e6631e9cd8b396043f41be19593c1.exe 
06.05.2012 19:28:33,75 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2507938-x86-rus_307d0a65c51c38e1719dd309e11a4d86e42b1899.exe 
06.05.2012 19:28:39,45 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\mfc11_ef90db7203549c1c1c20b52ab89e32ed1e69aaf2.cab 
06.05.2012 19:28:47,12 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2566454-x86-rus_091bb769cf61cd5770596ebe93aff70d79539d94.exe 
06.05.2012 19:29:19,59 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2487367-x86_4938d9c6adf59f400e6df20387cf23026dec4a16.exe 
06.05.2012 19:29:26,62 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2536276-v2-x86-rus_c04682f441456475c5ee45661f5c26336853b721.exe 
06.05.2012 19:29:34,04 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2570947-x86-rus_dab9a3e8ab0c057665a9007830223655f0bd37cb.exe 
06.05.2012 19:29:43,43 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\mso_635c2de45b7c6083d366e5ec79f0e0d3e3b9c23b.cab 
06.05.2012 19:30:32,78 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb2572073-x86_4ad74bba2900758125d10ae429f99d9552b08df3.exe 
06.05.2012 19:32:25,29 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2572078-x86_9ae8fe7992049bb05ffc296ec7679f1060b59481.exe 
06.05.2012 19:32:34,28 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2592799-x86-rus_cf321867649abd08b0cc8df1aaced6865dbb061d.exe 
06.05.2012 19:33:18,43 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb2518864-x86_8bdc48b78b2e0123141bd2ff4c5e42be4b33af91.exe 
06.05.2012 19:35:37,45 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2518870-x86_42ed6547df9927704552b65505ed7dd76b363be6.exe 
06.05.2012 19:35:45,35 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windows-ru-ru-kb2564958_bf5db6071791f7ee6715a9e6ce4dd5a71afb501d.exe 
06.05.2012 19:35:52,84 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2544893-v2-x86-rus_58fe4d8c3a5674970a1393aab566e42a5d47e040.exe 
06.05.2012 19:36:13,50 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\excel_e5f59dde30cab4b8c76638493c85ef6a88199136.cab 
06.05.2012 19:36:19,85 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\mspub_041cdf50b52dedb3b8888e948c954840a8d9e5a5.cab 
06.05.2012 19:36:27,92 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2624667-x86-rus_e1f6aaddb10a9e2991482bad91422b7f19fc6d80.exe 
06.05.2012 19:36:36,35 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2618451-x86-rus_81118c24e7ba87acb705c61bea788f9851732ad6.exe 
06.05.2012 19:36:44,48 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2619339-x86-rus_84f4b920687796499f183b171d5b1b1c5bfae751.exe 
06.05.2012 19:36:52,51 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2620712-x86-rus_394ee28f8f1ac427251031f5bdf15a2da615a3dc.exe 
06.05.2012 19:37:03,85 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2633171-x86-rus_d88cd9d4687d01cf5949aa9817a199c7886e959c.exe 
06.05.2012 19:37:06,31 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\pptconv-x-none_7911fa75d74b2403e8070f05a918e9ed53f8aa81.cab 
06.05.2012 19:37:08,73 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\msptls-x-none_c41cb7eefd49c2fc3701f032fe37228689ef78e0.cab 
06.05.2012 19:37:15,48 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2633952-x86-rus_5a95dc75738d794646ee46344d48e4658bb3b2f5.exe 
06.05.2012 19:38:31,28 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2656351-x86_a50f297105485b122d9001b4e34455f294910772.exe 
06.05.2012 19:38:40,42 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp35sp1-kb2657424-x86_3929bc992bcf79c46bef69dc9229d8478f1d020e.exe 
06.05.2012 19:39:30,35 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb2656352-x86_b4cd4e7192344eb7b1e84624edfea68c9b3e00d9.exe 
06.05.2012 19:39:37,96 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2584146-x86-rus_f1381bdb856e2b7855d57197763a4543f867238f.exe 
06.05.2012 19:39:46,23 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2631813-x86-rus_6aad8c319172fc985668e27053cf9a69108fca69.exe 
06.05.2012 19:39:54,34 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2585542-x86-rus_f40d3e43e4e9640b351c8c06c0e08505fc407458.exe 
06.05.2012 19:40:01,95 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2603381-x86-rus_7593fc1187e45ab182470199c5969aa577a26e9b.exe 
06.05.2012 19:40:10,17 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2598479-x86-rus_35531412fd2387b57d3c7bb85594e7e4e8ff6f24.exe 
06.05.2012 19:40:18,90 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2646524-x86-rus_348c29b66350690137bd771f7f86c38b4d2dd1b0.exe 
06.05.2012 19:41:05,98 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb2633880-x86_0083ffdd22c91bcdf17c7cb3eb013885c8a00caa.exe 
06.05.2012 19:41:13,98 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2661637-x86-rus_5294b8df9ec61c8fe4eb11425d5bf890a2a60636.exe 
06.05.2012 19:42:47,23 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2633870-x86_9d6586cefc2d23c4008133a94642aeff4d168128.exe 
06.05.2012 19:42:56,67 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2621440-x86-rus_4fb35aaf406a4c44fd2bd0ce2a9724e489c8b05a.exe 
06.05.2012 19:43:05,09 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2641653-x86-rus_d61167e5414c7e3bea08e96ac27cd79e7b754cdd.exe 
06.05.2012 19:43:13,00 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2647518-x86-rus_06626bd85e05083f1c7426a46c3b8b6bf4b8f127.exe 
06.05.2012 19:44:15,40 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp40-kb2656368-x86_7155b12e9d5677b1678de99f04c71b6285add9fa.exe 
06.05.2012 19:45:05,98 - Info: Installed ..\dotnet\x86-glb\ndp20sp2-kb2656369-x86_c338e7adabe1d9ff2f55afcae55ad9a7301ad8ef.exe 
06.05.2012 19:45:14,00 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\windowsxp-kb2653956-x86-rus_555ad2cb871abebb5eba54ccef4d4382760e8d66.exe 
06.05.2012 19:45:30,71 - Info: Installed ..\wxp\rus\ie8-windowsxp-kb2675157-x86-rus_e8c93ff7a71a0be9d9ae7ce446a2751ec0205354.exe 
06.05.2012 19:45:45,37 - Info: Installed ..\ofc\glb\mscomctl_a11344f2dfda7d3af002a0e88fcc22e1a8a5daed.cab 
06.05.2012 19:45:45,57 - Info: Installed 141 updates 
06.05.2012 19:45:45,76 - Info: Registered log file display 
06.05.2012 19:45:45,85 - Info: Restored Winlogon registry hive 
06.05.2012 19:45:45,95 - Info: Restored System policies registry hive 
06.05.2012 19:45:45,98 - Info: Unregistered recall 
06.05.2012 19:45:46,00 - Info: Disabled autologon 
06.05.2012 19:45:46,01 - Info: Deleted registry reference to WOUTempAdmin profile 
06.05.2012 19:45:46,01 - Info: Registered deletion of WOUTempAdmin profile 
06.05.2012 19:45:46,01 - Info: Registered deletion of recall directory 
06.05.2012 19:45:46,45 - Info: Deleted WOUTempAdmin account 
06.05.2012 19:45:46,67 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update
```

Обратите внимание, что если папка хранения временных файлов расположена в нестандартном месте, скрипт установки может выдать ошибку


```
Error: Directory "C:/Temp" not found 
06.05.2012 18:58:25,09 - Error: Installation failed 
06.05.2012 18:58:25,14 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update
```

Я абсолютно уверен в том, что в момент первого запуска инсталлятора папка Temp существовала (она была расположена в корне системного диска). Пришлось изменить местоположение папки, переместив ее в системную папку Windows. После повторного запуска инсталлятора установка обновлений произошла без каких-либо неожиданностей, завершившись успешно.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Matias

Еще один важный момент. Поскольку антивирусы по умолчанию проверяют все загружаемые файлы, это может привести к значительному увеличению промежутка времени, требуемого для загрузки обновлений. Желательно внести папку *wsusoffline* в список исключений антивируса.

----------

*olejah*,  Val_Ery

----------


## Matias

WSUS Offline Update обновилась до версии 7.5. В последней версии добавлена возможность загрузки и установки NET Framework 4.5 для Висты и Семерки. Посмотреть полный список изменений.
*Примечание*: после обновления программы, необходимо повторно запустить скрипт, включающий поддержку русского языка (см п.2 инструкции). Если этого не сделать, то вместе с NET FW 4.5 будет загружен немецкий языковой пакет вместо русского.

----------


## Matias

Вот оффлайновое иллюстрированное руководство по работе с WOU. Правда, оно на английском языке, и нем описана устаревшая версия программы.

----------


## Matias

Любителям различных сборок Windows следует иметь в виду, что корректная работа WOU на таких системах не гарантируется. Настоятельно рекомендую использовать лицензионные копии Windows. О недостатках различных сборок можно прочитать в следующих статьях:
Super Mega Zver Black eXtreme 2012 Edition
Скупой платит дважды
Авторы статей являются обладателями звания MS MVP, причем они успешно подтверждают это звание много лет подряд.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Matias

> Вот только нет никаких гарантий, что она всё сделает корректно.


 За три года, прошедших с момента, когда я впервые узнал о существовании WOU, проблем не было ни у меня, ни у других пользователей, которым я рекомендовал эту программу.

----------


## Matias

Владельцам ноутбуков и нетбуков стоит обратить внимание на такой факт. Поскольку временной учетной записи администратора, от имени которой выполняется установка обновлений, присваивается случайный пароль, то во время установки обновлений не рекомендуется закрывать крышку устройства. Это может вызвать его блокировку, а поскольку пароль администратора неизвестен, то для снятия блокировки придется загружаться в безопасном режиме и выполнять восстановление системы на тот момент, когда блокировка устройства еще не наступила. Поскольку скрипт установки настраивает автоматический вход временного администратора в систему, то при загрузке в безопасном режиме не потребуется вводить пароль.

----------


## Matias

Следует учитывать еще один важный момент. Если пользователи коробочных версий WinXP/Vista могут интегрировать в дистрибутив последний пакет обновлений, то пользователи OEM версий лишены такой возможности. Вот цитата из руководства по интеграции SP3 в установочный дистрибутив WinXP:



> If you are using an OEM Windows XP CD you will receive the following error. This error means that you cannot use this type of CD to create a slipstreamed installation and will not be able to continue with this tutorial.


Для таких пользователей WOU является единственным вариантом безопасного обновления системы, поскольку вряд ли кто-то горит желанием воевать с сетевыми червями, которые могут пролезть в свежеустановленную (и насквозь дырявую) Windows.

----------


## Matias

Еще один момент. Даже при установленной галочке *Update C++ Runtime Libraries* WOU почему-то устанавливает не все библиотеки. Поэтому приходится устанавливать их вручную.
*Ссылки на страницы загрузки  MSVC++ Redistributable for Win 32*:
2005 - http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...s.aspx?id=5638
2008 - http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/downl...s.aspx?id=5582
2010 - http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/downl...s.aspx?id=5555
*Ссылки на страницы загрузки  MSVC++ Redistributable for Win 64*
2005 - http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=18471
2008 - http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/downl...s.aspx?id=2092
2010 - http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/downl....aspx?id=14632

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

WSUS Offline Update обновилась до версии 8.0. Теперь программа поддерживает Windows 8. Посмотреть полный список изменений.

----------


## Matias

В интерфейсе загрузчика обновлений есть одно небольшое изменение. Чекбоксы для загрузки обновлений Windows XP и Office 2003 перенесены на вкладку *Legacy products*.

----------


## Matias

WSUS Offline Update обновилась до версии 8.1. В последней версии добавлена поддержка MS Office 2013.

----------


## Matias

WSUS Offline Update обновилась до версии 8.1.1. Правда, существенных изменений в последней версии нет. Единственная причина обновления - перемещение установочных файлов Microsoft Security Essentials. По непонятной причине Microsoft то и дело меняет места их дислокации, а также названия. Должно быть в центре загрузки творится настоящий бардак.

----------


## Hard64

*Matias*, программка реально полезная, но можете поподробнее объяснить смысл опций, выделенных красным на скриншоте ниже, т.е. 
1) сlean up download directories (перевод) - что она делает
и т.д. по пунктам...

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Hard64

Перевел Google переводчиком, но не совсем разобрался с назначением:
1.	*Clean up download directories* – очистка скачанных каталогов
2.	*Include Service Packs* – включение пакетов обновления (ясно)
3.	*Include Microsoft Security Essentials* - включение Microsoft Security Essentials (ясно)
4.	*Verify downloaded updates* - проверка загруженных обновлений (ясно)
5.	*Include C++ Runtime Libraries and .NET Frameworks* - включение C + + Runtime библиотеки и. NET Frameworks (ясно)
6.	*Include Windows Defender definitions* – включение определения Windows Defender (ясно)
7.	*Per selected product and language* - за выбранный продукт и язык
8.	*Per selected language, “x86-cross-product” (most common only)* - на выбранном языке, "x86-кросс-продукт» (наиболее распространенный только)
9.	*Only prepare ISO/USB* - только подготовить ISO / USB
10.	*Only create collection script* - только создать коллекцию сценариев

----------


## Matias

Чекбокс *Clean up download directories* отмечен по умолчанию. Не трогайте его. Чекбокс *Include Service Pack* можно снять, если дистрибутив вашей ОС уже содержит последний пакет обновлений. Один из двух чекбоксов *Create ISO images* должен быть отмечен, иначе программа не создаст образ. Чекбоксы загрузки MSE, а также NET Framework отмечаются по желанию. Назначение чекбокса *Only create collection script* мне не совсем понятно, поскольку он появился только в последней версии WOU.

----------

Hard64

----------


## Val_Ery

Никогда не обращал внимания на эту утилиту... Оказывается, зря  :Shocked: 
Разрабы предусмотрели возможность загрузки обновлений для Винды на компах с Линуксом/Маком на борту! Я в восторге!
В дистре имеется каталог sh, в нем два скрипта (bash)- загрузка обновлений и создание ИСО. Потребуется установить пакет xmlstarlet. Далее - всё просто, запускается скрипт, от пользователя потребуется ответить на некие наводящие вопросы (система, локализация, нужен ли точка нет и сервис пак и т.п.). По окончании процедуры в папке iso появится только что созданный образ.

*Matias*, как Вы думаете, может имеет смысл указать на это в первом посте?

----------


## Matias

> имеет смысл указать на это в первом посте?


ИМХО, не стоит.

----------


## Matias

WSUS Offline Update обновилась до версии 8.2. В последней версии добававлена поддержка IE10.

----------


## Matias

WSUS Offline Update обновилась до версии 8.3. Значительных изменений в этой версии нет.

----------


## Matias

WOU обновилась до версии 8.6. Теперь программа поддерживает Windows 8.1, а также IE11.

----------


## Matias

WOU обновлена до версии 8.7. Добавлена поддержка финального релиза Windows 8.1.

----------


## Matias

Пользователям Windows XP следует иметь в виду, что версии WOU, вышедшие после даты окончания поддержки ОС, не будут поддерживать ее. Вот цитата с форума программы:



> What to do after the April 8th 2014? Create a last pack for XP and be done with it. After that date XP will be removed from WSUSOU.


 Пользователи старых ОС (XP/2000) всегда могут воспользоваться старыми версиями WOU, которые также выложены на сайте.

----------


## Matias

На официальном сайте программы написано, что вышедшая пару дней назад WOU 9.0 будет последней версией, поддерживающей Windows XP.

----------


## Matias

WSUS Offline Update обновилась до версии 9.1. Это последняя версия программы с поддержкой Windows XP. Также внесены изменения в процесс создания ISO образа. При выборе опции создания одного образа, содержащего обновления для всех продуктов MS, в этот образ не будут включены обновления для Windows XP, Office 2003/2007, а также для NET Framework. Изменения связаны с тем, что размер образа превысил 4,7 ГБ (т.е. размер одной болванки).

----------


## Matias

WOU обновилась до версии 9.2. Как написано на сайте программы, это самая последния версия с поддержкой Windows XP. Кроме того, добавлена поддержка Windows 8.1 Update 1.

----------


## Matias

WOU обновилась до версии 9.2.1. В этой версии добавлена поддержка KB2964358 for IE6 for XP (по неизвестной причине не входящего в wsusscn2.cab), а также kb2959977 for Win 8.1.

----------

*mrak74*

----------


## Matias

WOU обновилась до версии 9.3. Поддержка Windows XP и Office 2003 прекращена!

----------

